# AUZ - Australian Mines



## el_ninj0 (24 March 2005)

*Turn around for AUZ?*

Ive been watching this stock for the past week or so, looks to me as if its making a bit of a turn around in its prices, down .03 cents today, but i expect thats only because everything else is!.

Might be a good time to buy.


----------



## Blitzed (24 March 2005)

*Re: Turn around for AUZ?*

Have been watching too, didnt do too well today.

Abit more research for me I think.


----------



## Sodapop (2 March 2006)

Starting to look interesting... Ni producer with some good ground under it's control... Greenfield Au discovery that has piqued some market interest and a funded Ni exploration programme with Pio - all things considered a pretty decent place to be especially with the Ni price continuing to perform well... and $Au weakness...


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 March 2006)

Shut the gate, Barry

This one hurts ....

Love the way this one is shaping out ...


----------



## Sodapop (3 April 2006)

Very encouraging ann. today... extensional drilling of the Blair Mine Deeps has provided evidence of a continuation of the high grade E shoot at depth (3.1m @ 13.14% from 100.7 m and 2.49 @ 8.65% from 103.47m  incl. 1.49 @ 13.91%)... there are three more  holes yet to be assayed which visually have intersected sulphides (assays on the way)... add to that that the first hole intercepted some good widths of (what looks probable to be - at current prices - not to mention highly interesting possibilities going forward) economic ore (2.7m @ 5.02% from 9.4m and 5.51m @ 3.28% from 43.93m)... This is great news as this hopefully will extend the mine life (with good cashflows) whilst the coy. works on its very interesting Duplex South Au deposit resource defintion and PIO earns into its 51% JV by carrying out its drilling obligations... with the Ni and Au price looking good and the $Aus looking shaky this company could be getting a severe re-rate in the near term...  They are certainly in the right part of the Australia to find some good deposits...


----------



## silent knight (4 April 2006)

AUZ can be viewed in three ways, in my opinion. Firstly as a long term speculation, secondly as  a charter member of Battlers Anonymous and thirdly as a stock which is regularly manipulated by some traders with large trades for small percentage gains.
They mine nickel and have found gold on their tenement. The mine is a very small affair which sometimes pays for itself and sometimes doesn't, depending on the price of Nickel. They manage their own mining to reduce costs and appear to me to have been working hard to keep costs down (I'm not sure if the MD swings a pick, but I wouldn't be surprised.) The gold has not yet been proven to be commercially viable but is looking better as each extra bit of drilling is reported. With their hands on experience, I feel sure that they are capable of getting the best out of it if it is viable.
There are lots of shares in the company, 454M, so any eventual profit will have to go a long way. Still there are many explorers who haven't found anything who are selling at a higher price.
I hold at a slight profit but with a lot of interest in whether they can succeed. I regard my investment as speculative and realise I could lose the lot. The last financial contained the requisite phrases for a company which could go under.
Anyone who has not watched the company needs to be aware that there are some very competent day traders making a good living buying and later selling large blocks of shares. They make a nice profit on a small spread.


----------



## Sodapop (5 April 2006)

silent knight said:
			
		

> AUZ can be viewed in three ways, in my opinion. Firstly as a long term speculation, secondly as  a charter member of Battlers Anonymous and thirdly as a stock which is regularly manipulated by some traders with large trades for small percentage gains.
> They mine nickel and have found gold on their tenement. The mine is a very small affair which sometimes pays for itself and sometimes doesn't, depending on the price of Nickel. They manage their own mining to reduce costs and appear to me to have been working hard to keep costs down (I'm not sure if the MD swings a pick, but I wouldn't be surprised.) The gold has not yet been proven to be commercially viable but is looking better as each extra bit of drilling is reported. With their hands on experience, I feel sure that they are capable of getting the best out of it if it is viable.
> There are lots of shares in the company, 454M, so any eventual profit will have to go a long way. Still there are many explorers who haven't found anything who are selling at a higher price.
> I hold at a slight profit but with a lot of interest in whether they can succeed. I regard my investment as speculative and realise I could lose the lot. The last financial contained the requisite phrases for a company which could go under.
> Anyone who has not watched the company needs to be aware that there are some very competent day traders making a good living buying and later selling large blocks of shares. They make a nice profit on a small spread.




S/K - Couldn't agree with you more... It is extremely frustrating watching matched bids getting cycled through the depth - but that's life - i beleive that was what stopped the price moving higher the other day (because it was a good ann.)... the one thing i like about this coy is that they are highly leveraged to the Ni price - and i am convinced (with reason) that the Ni price will be $7.50lb before long (with greater upside possible)... not forgetting the $Au is in a much better trading range... I am awaiting the other assay results from remaining holes - hopefully they will move the price through the 0.025 resi. level...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2006)

Hi folks,

AUZ ..... testing the lows for support again right now,
but looking at the time cycle analysis, we should see
a recovery starting soon:

       19-22052006 ..... positive ... finance-related???

          29052006 ..... minor and positive news

          09062006 ..... positive cycle here

          14062006 ..... significant and negative???

          15062006 ..... minor news???

          04072006 ..... significant and aggressive rally??

       10-11072006 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles here

          03082006 ..... minor ... finances???

          11082006 ..... positive spotlight on AUZ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Dutchy3 (16 May 2006)

Hi Yogi

After the hit taken on HDR I could do with some good cycles!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2006)

..... let's hope your trading God smiles on you,
in the months ahead ... 

HDR ... still figure the pain is not over yet, by
a long way ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## NettAssets (28 August 2006)

*AUZ-AUM*

Can someone help with my confusion

There is a Announcement today under  AUZ - Blair mine area 57 Nickel Extention
Auz is listed as Aust Mines FPO
Inside the announcement thy have used the code AUM which is the old CUDECO code
AUM is listed as Aus Mining FPO 
its not cudeco's share price 
and its trading basis is RE not normal
I havent found that Codes meaning yet

John


----------



## NettAssets (28 August 2006)

*Re: AUZ - AUM*

Must have just been a typo I think

the AUM I was looking at was the old CDU which is now RE
re-constituted
didn't look at the last trading date 

might be worth a bite anyway
not a bad announcement


----------



## ben73 (6 September 2006)

Positive news this morning on this one:

*Nickel resources increased by 45% at Blair Mine WA* 


Massive volumes also...   Its looking up!


----------



## Sodapop (11 September 2006)

After perservering (and at times sweating- i'll be honest!!!) on this one it finally seems to have caught the eye of larger swathes of the market... To be honest i was mystified at the lack of interest given the fact that there had been consistently +ve announcements for some time now (Ni drilling, PIO JV, Gold Prospects) - the resource increase tipped it over the edge i guess out of congestion... Just goes to show how fickle the market is since compared to some of the tin-pot explorers with much less going for them (but far higher comparitive market caps) it was struggling... just goes to show if your stocks don't have market sentiment behind them they might as well be dinosaurs...


----------



## ezyTrader (5 October 2006)

Seems to me that nickel prospecting companies are not getting much green light yet. Look at AGM, INL, etc. Prices are still being suppressed, not able to break through, although supplies are fast diminishing.
But definitely, stronger buying support today, pulling AUZ prices up 18%.

Need to see if it would hold after tomorrow, being the usual T3 trading pump and dump.

PS: Not holding at this stage.


----------



## Sodapop (6 October 2006)

Another strong day for this one... What is up (????) - obviously wider swathes of the market have cottoned on... Is a t/o in the works - what??? No matter i am a happy little elf right now...


----------



## Sodapop (9 October 2006)

Still going on healthy volumes... Hit 0.055 today before settling on 0.053... Time will tell - I hold and in no hurry to sell into a rising market...


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

Seems like what goes UP, has to come DOWN.....unless you have shares in Pfizer...


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

Don't you love these big Inst Investors, one at 0.057 (1.5Million) and 1 at 0.058 (2Million) driving it down...????

EDIT: Make that 2 seperate sells at 2Million...????


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

Wow....that's $85,500 @ 0.057c and
2 seperate 0.058c trades each at $116,000..

What are you mean't to do....thought I read somewhere to sell out early, and buy somewhere low against them....on the beleif that they're driving price down to buy back in again...????

Sounds LOGICAL.  

EDIT: SURE ENOUGH soon after posted here, they're pulled out, (not sold out) and the price runs back up to 0.059c with a hour 2 close.


----------



## laurie (13 October 2006)

Same person!

cheers laurie


----------



## Sodapop (13 October 2006)

Here's the thing with AUZ - they have a producing mine and they are delivering their Ni at the spot price now (the last of their hedged nickel has been delivered)... This is still undervalued (IMHO) at circa $25m market capitalisation... Producing nickel and with very prospective exploration potential and some easily accessed Au deposits being delineated with good short-term to production profiles... I liked this over a year ago (i am in very cheap - rel. current sp...)... I am glad that it has finally got the attention it deserves (obviously the skyrocketing Ni price has helped) - unhedged, good ground (for both Ni and Au - with nascent prospects on it - and toll treating options aplenty), and (still) low market cap...


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Same person!
> 
> cheers laurie




Are you referring to my post Laurie, and how can you confirm this, which makes it even worse going again a bigger bank roll..... guess gotta go with them hey...

Or get out of the trade against them QUICKER


----------



## laurie (14 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Are you referring to my post Laurie, and how can you confirm this, which makes it even worse going again a bigger bank roll..... guess gotta go with them hey...
> 
> Or get out of the trade against them QUICKER




Yes I was it's possible if say you own e.g. 500,000 and then break then up into 5 x 100k lots with say .005c spread how can you confirm this ....not easy,looks though they are different buyers/sellers   

cheers laurie


----------



## SevenFX (16 October 2006)

Today they're seem to be driving it right up...

Is anyone else in AUZ....????

And your thoughts pls

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Sodapop (16 October 2006)

My thoughts - have been eludicated further up... Oh - and wow... still holding as well... i have done pretty nicely on this (payback for losing the lot on GTM)...


----------



## Fab (17 October 2006)

Wow I just bought into this one. It's going crazy


----------



## Fab (17 October 2006)

Another 14% today. Not bad at all. Any explanation ?


----------



## Sodapop (17 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Another 14% today. Not bad at all. Any explanation ?




Nothing that i haven`t posted before - look at their releases for the last 6-9 months (all quite good - yet no movement... was (maybe) being manipulated by a crew of daytraders - they would have been washed out by now...)... It`s just taken time for the market to come round and their resource situation seems to improving, Au proj coming on board soon, et al... go to their website - there is a PPT presentation on the coy....  If you look at the chart - there was some congestion developing and given the positive news releases (winding it up like a rubber band) it was always looking like a good chance to go for a run and it seems to have done that... well and truly...


----------



## moses (17 October 2006)

Its gapped up two days in a row. I came home from a full day shopping and found an overnite punt had paid for my day, which is nice.


----------



## Fab (18 October 2006)

New positive announcement:



> EXPLORATION UPDATE: GOLDEN RIDGE JV, WA
> 
> Australian Mines Limited (ASX: AUZ) is pleased to announce the results of the recent drilling programme at the Golden Ridge Joint Venture, located in the region surrounding the Company’s Blair Nickel mine near Kalgoorlie, WA.
> Joint venture partner Pioneer Nickel Limited managed the RAB drilling programme totalling 80 holes for 3,640m. The programme identified two new ultramafic contact surfaces and the accurate location of a third.
> ...


----------



## SevenFX (19 October 2006)

Golden Ridge Positive News...
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061018/pdf/3z1w9zqr476bt.pdf


----------



## Fab (19 October 2006)

Damn it looks like I bought at the top (0.075). Does anyone knows much about this stock ??


----------



## Sodapop (19 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Damn it looks like I bought at the top (0.075). Does anyone knows much about this stock ??




Seems to have a bit of support at mid-0.07s - you have to admit it has had a stellar run of late - the breather might be a good thing... shake out the weak holders, price consolidation - priming for the (hopefully) next run... i take a long view on this stock - it has a lot going for it!!!


----------



## Fab (19 October 2006)

Why is it a long term buy ??


----------



## Sodapop (19 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why is it a long term buy ??




I have posted earlier in this thread about the coy. as to why - there`s no need for me to elaborate... go to their web site as well a recent PPT pres (including peer comparison and future plans)... look at it this way Fab - i have been folowing this company for a while now (and am sitting on a several-fold profit) - market sentiment has changed and now it is being accumulated - anyone making nickel now is making a killing and these guys are making $$$ now not in 1-2 years time... Clearly some players have cottoned on to this... and it still has a quite small market cap ratio relative to its resources...

But my view and risk tolerance is going to be qualitiatively different to yours by virtue of my entry price - therefore i won`t be panicked by a few 0.001s of volatility as much (but i can see your angle - especially at 7.5)... I am just stating it from my perspective... 

Good luck whatever you do...


----------



## Halba (19 October 2006)

i don't know about you, but last time AUZ made a loss. they might manage only small profits during this boom as their costs are high. mine life is an issue. their latest drill results are poor.


----------



## Sodapop (19 October 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> i don't know about you, but last time AUZ made a loss. they might manage only small profits during this boom as their costs are high. mine life is an issue. their latest drill results are poor.




Those drill results were pretty average (didn`t do much for me either) - but that was the PIO JV... not putting much stock in that... But the drill extensions to the Blair mine 100% owned have been pretty solid (excluded from the PIO JV)... At $15USD Lbs Ni - they will be doing pretty decently they are were CF +ve last qtr and that was after hedging obligations which dragged them down (which are history now)... Their costs are in the region of $10-11AUD per Lbs (check qtlies...) and at 0.75 ex-rate a $15 Ni price comes to around $20 (as to how much they get from BHP that is open to question)... I am not going to be drawn on how much they will yank this quarter - but i beleive it will be a significant improvement on the prev. quarter given they have no hedging obligations now... My two cents...

No gaurantees anywhere Halba - but i am happy to stick with this... compared to some of the Ni miners that are doing the rounds...


----------



## Fab (20 October 2006)

They seems to be some buyers behing this stock even after jumping 100% as it is still going up over 10% today


----------



## Sodapop (20 October 2006)

:bier: As the Romans said - #### me!!!... This run has been phenomenal - still on paper profits (i have a sell point in my mind) - sell decision is going to have to go on instinct and gut feeling... Looking at todays chart and the buy sell action over the last few days it looks like some players have been accumulating into the weakness... and then today happened... i am not a chartist but yesterdays doji star and todays long candle on insane volumes has to bode well for monday???


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 October 2006)

Sometimes this happens and sometimes I have a bucket full. I tipped this one months ago and even took positions (the little red lines) I then decided that the grass was greener elsewhere ... so I left 270% on the table in 3 months ... so 1090% annualised. 

No bucket this time .... all the best for those that have. Don't go short changing yourself either this thing has traded at 27 in the past.


----------



## clowboy (20 October 2006)

It's scary.

Holding quite a nice profit on this one and am scared of seeing it retrace and take it all back.

28cps would be so nice ........... I'd smile for at least a day


----------



## Sodapop (21 October 2006)

As i type this the LME Ni is $15.99 (Bid)... If it closes anywhere near this i think AUZ is going to give 0.10 a good shake come monday morning... and thereafter we will see what happens... yeah - at 0.28c i could afford a smile at least...  Given that (28c) happened in the days when there were only around 100m pieces of paper it will be difficult - but the Ni price wasn't at $16USD then (more like $3-4)... This is a perfect example of having patience in your stocks (research and informed hunches) - in spite of what the market is telling you - i started accing. this over a year ago and now look at it...


----------



## Sodapop (22 October 2006)

AUZ quarterly report should be coming out this week or early next... might determine the next stage of the run... the cashflow report should be a big improvement on previous months - if its not then run for the hills - but looking at the chart the market has priced in a pretty positive result already (or the market already knows  )... a few weeks back they stated that extensional drilling of the 100% owned Blair Mine assays (three i think) should be announced in the next quarterly... and the Woodline Deposit development decis. should be being made very shortly... All in all it should have (imho) a pretty price-sensitive effect on AUZ's stock price - and let's be honest quarterlies usually are yawners...


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

Looks like it didn't close at $16USD, but finished at $15.78USD which I guess is still good....

You must have made a squillion on this one "Sodapop" as you seem to have followed it for some time, and only wish I did... oh well, there's still more 2 run....


----------



## Sodapop (23 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Looks like it didn't close at $16USD, but finished at $15.78USD which I guess is still good....
> 
> You must have made a squillion on this one "Sodapop" as you seem to have followed it for some time, and only wish I did... oh well, there's still more 2 run....





Still only "paper" profits... the whole "cut your losers and let your winners run" axiom sounds good in theory but - but when you are faced with actually executing on it it is more suspect... especially when my AUZ holdings were seriously (at times - in spite of my convictions) in danger of falling victim to the first half of the axiom... as i said earlier - market sentiment is a fickle thing...


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> Starting to look interesting... Ni producer with some good ground under it's control... Greenfield Au discovery that has piqued some market interest and a funded Ni exploration programme with Pio - all things considered a pretty decent place to be especially with the Ni price continuing to perform well... and $Au weakness...




Wow....You posted the above back in March, and along with Dutchy3 were bullish back then....but I also admire you for your dis paper trading b4 actually taking the plunge....

How long b4 you start actually trading ...?????

EDIT: Do you know where I find the world's reserves of any metals...to indicate where it's going.


----------



## Sodapop (23 October 2006)

Oh no... i own the stuff... just haven't crystallized the profits yet...


----------



## JoshyJ (23 October 2006)

It looks to have support for another run tommorrow? anyone agree?


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

Can't beleive all the buyers that didn't buy early and still want to buy somewhere near the TOP, despite all the strong resistance....


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

This stock has had little retracement today, and doesn't seem to be slowing down, other than for LUNCH...   

Alll hope there's many ASF members enjoying the 27% UP day.

Thoughts on where it will go today and for the rest of the week...despite having no news again still pulls 83 Million so far.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

HUGE 100 Million Volumes makes them all run, but they're retreating again...


----------



## Fab (23 October 2006)

Wow another 20 something % today. Is this one going to run like PDN. Hopefully yes as I bought more today. What is so attractive about this stock ???


----------



## Fab (23 October 2006)

So where is this one going tomorrow


----------



## Sodapop (23 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> So where is this one going tomorrow




Aren't you glad you held on to this FAB (or i hope you did)... It is starting to get pretty heavily priced - (up around $45m MC - but who knows what its real value is???)... but take the profits (or at least revel in the upswing) and ask questions later - this is in part a re-rate (and something more - of which i am not quite sure)... There is a lot of resistance in the low teens (a lot of sells - which might be gone at open...) but if there is another savage break (to the upside) tommorrow at open like there was this morning and two days last week we could see an even bigger % gain than today...


----------



## lesm (23 October 2006)

Have attached a couple of charts that shows how the activity panned out today.

Cheers.


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

My problem is that I bought some more at 0.11 yesterday and noticed afterward the strong resistance around the 0.10 - 0.11. I got a bit carried away so I hope it will go much higher


----------



## SevenFX (24 October 2006)

There seems to be strong selling preasure from 10.5 all the way to 13 (maybe lucky 4 some)

Also the total volume of sellers vs buyers are reversing where it's held 3 to 1 ratio, and now holds around 3 to 2 ratio... as the sellers reveal their positions....

IMO....this may end up driving it down just in the short term(possibly just today or this morning), but with the xjo set to have stong day and nickel up a touch, it will be hard to keep this down.....IMO seems good hold in the mid - long term.

Off course some immerent good news will push through all that and the resistance today will evoropate quickly.

I am not qualified to advise...so make your own dicissions.


----------



## Sodapop (24 October 2006)

I think a lot of those sells will get yanked pre-open, it has been happeninig throughout this run and i see no reason for it to stop, also the volumes of sell orders mean it is easier for big accumulators to get their wedges with ease... I am just going on gut feeling here (at this stage it is unscientific) - this head of steam has a bit to go yet - the 10c barrier was significant for the next stage of the price appreciation (new buyers will be piling in esp. now with the minumum tick being 0.005+/-)... Like i said this has had some amazing breaks at open - each time "surely it can't happen again" - and it does... who the #### am i to disagree with the market...


----------



## silkyoak (24 October 2006)

In at 8.4 on friday reckon it will be 20 to 25c by the end of November.

Approximately 670 million shares traded in the last 12 to 13 days.

Obviously a rerating,and Qrt due.

What a rushhhh


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

silkyoak,

What makes you think it will be around 20 to 25c mid November? Looking good for another rise when it opens today


----------



## petee (24 October 2006)

silkyoak said:
			
		

> In at 8.4 on friday reckon it will be 20 to 25c by the end of November.
> 
> Approximately 670 million shares traded in the last 12 to 13 days.
> 
> ...



personally at these prices i wouldnt be going anywhere near it..as fast as it rose it can fall..the news they have had so far isnt great..a simple warning to all


----------



## silkyoak (24 October 2006)

http://premium.basemetals.com/ReportItem.aspx?Code=1023170957

Nickel was one example, hitting a new all-time high of $32,700 a tonne at one stage, a $700, or 2.2 percent, jump from Friday, supported by a spot squeeze and severely depleted warehouse inventories. 

Last trade was at $32,400, with the market now up 143 percent, or just over $19,000 a tonne this year.

Analysts said that the fundamental picture of scarce supplies has been highlighted by a month long strike at producer Eramet's Doniambo smelter in New Caledonia, which has left the smelter with only 10 days of feedstock remaining. 

"With only 3,294 tonnes of stocks available on the LME, less than one day of global consumption, the market can ill afford any production losses," broker Barclays Capital said in a report.

LME warehouse stocks actually rose on Monday -- up 312 tonnes to 5,148 tonnes. But the amount of metal under 'cancelled warrant', which denotes nickel due for removal, increased by over 300 tonnes to 1,866 tonnes, keeping available material perilously low.

Despite current high prices and premiums, there is little evidence that end-users are being turned away from nickel.

"We have not seen any signs of substitution. In fact, our customers are more concerned with getting material," Juha Rantanen, CEO of stainless-steel producer Outokumpu Oyj said.

Nickel spot price is on the way up how much?
How long is a peice of string.

PDYOR im at the station looking for pink elephants


----------



## petee (24 October 2006)

silkyoak said:
			
		

> http://premium.basemetals.com/ReportItem.aspx?Code=1023170957
> 
> Nickel was one example, hitting a new all-time high of $32,700 a tonne at one stage, a $700, or 2.2 percent, jump from Friday, supported by a spot squeeze and severely depleted warehouse inventories.
> 
> ...



yes but given AUZ price this really isnt the situation concerning the nickel..id rather go for a mega cheapie like HCY which has potential to super rise coz not only of nickel with a proven joint venture partner but now they have gotten into uranium..this can rise but AUZ has already had the rise..all im saying is its still highly speculative but now ur paying a higher price so anyhow goodluck punters


----------



## trader (24 October 2006)

Have sold my this morning, nearly doubled my money. Good luck to all that still hold, too scary for me.


----------



## petee (24 October 2006)

and now look..coming under some heavy selling pressure..this is the problem with these species..need to get into a spec stock with something substantial..having said that if u guys bought in at 3cents u all did great..cheers all


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

It will keep rising . Nickel is very hot at the moment. Some profit taking is inevitable at this stage


----------



## SevenFX (24 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> It will keep rising . Nickel is very hot at the moment. Some profit taking is inevitable at this stage




That's a wise point of view FAB, as some strong support seems to be in at the 10c mark, esp in the last few mins (4m extra) and despite selling pressure and b vs s reversal, it's seems to be holding around 10c, hence not free falling like NLX recently (down 20%)

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## trader (24 October 2006)

In the 10 cents buying range are three orders that mightn't stay, one for
3 million and 2 for a million, these are just orders to keep the price up.


----------



## JoshyJ (24 October 2006)

In my opinion this will drop alot. Depth doesnt look that good to look at and the chart shows a pattern.


----------



## JoshyJ (24 October 2006)

Didnt even notice it already dropped, stupid me.  :


----------



## SevenFX (24 October 2006)

JoshyJ said:
			
		

> In my opinion this will drop alot. Depth doesnt look that good to look at and the chart shows a pattern.




Hi Joshy.

Can you put up your chart and pattern on what you see please  

I picked up some at 9.5 but wish the bank allowed more in HINGSIGHT.


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

May day may day . Gooooing down. Will go back up I hope


----------



## SevenFX (24 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> May day may day . Gooooing down. Will go back up I hope




RODGER that May Day, SevenFX advises to stay on your vessel (IMO) take all the emotion out of the May Day, pull out your charts, and soon you will be in safer waters.

Disclaimer: Unless you choose to abandon ship and start swimming back to shore with perhaps nothing but the shirt on your backkk   ?????

 >>    Sorry all I could come up with at such short notice    <<


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

Not that bad after all. All 6% drop. Pretty please with that result. It 's holding up well


----------



## RobinHood (24 October 2006)

This is ridiculously climactic. Chart showing smart money has sold into this last run of pigs. It is coming down substantially or beginning a long consolidation.


----------



## Fab (25 October 2006)

Is that one going to go up today ???


----------



## trader (25 October 2006)

No, not today.


----------



## Fab (25 October 2006)

Why not ?


----------



## petee (25 October 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> No, not today.



hahahahaha..a good correct simple answer


----------



## trader (25 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why not ?




Because @ 0.096 - 0.095 - 0.093 cents are 1,000,000 share orders that will
not stay there, they will disappear and whats left will not hold up the price.
Expect it to drop to 8 cents range where it will stay until next ann and then
depending on its value it will either shoot back up or drop further.


----------



## petee (25 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why not ?



seriously Fab blind freddy could see this one coming way back..look at the depth now..i told u all yesterday its gonna be very week now but noone listened umm i think one did he got out..ill buy back in at 3cents again..happy trading


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Because @ 0.096 - 0.095 - 0.093 cents are 1,000,000 share orders that will
> not stay there, they will disappear and whats left will not hold up the price.
> Expect it to drop to 8 cents range where it will stay until next ann and then
> depending on its value it will either shoot back up or drop further.




Hi Trader, 

IF this gets throught the mornings selloff, and hovers around the 8.8c-9c mark, do you think it will fall further [today] as there's no real support right throught the depth anywhere...

From what I've seen (IMO) if a promising stock falls heavily (15%-30%) in 1-2 days then the bargin hunters will come in and buy either way, unless negative news....but just a what price is the question

What has been the catalist that takes the hype out of the stock in the last 2 days...Is it well overdue for time vs price rule...as no news either way....

EDIT: Looks like they're comming In.

SevenFX


----------



## Fab (25 October 2006)

Ok what is the real reason why this stock rose so fast? Are they producing yet?


----------



## Sodapop (25 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Ok what is the real reason why this stock rose so fast? Are they producing yet?




Do you even make at least a mininmal effort into researching what you buy - or do you just follow the rest of the Lemmings off the cliff into the cold dark sea??? 

If you made a even a minimal effort you wouldn`t ask that last part...

Piece of advice - before you buy anything - at least make a cursory evaluation of a few qtrlies and other recent anns.... and then make a buying decision... Anyway that`s what i would advise after being burned/shafted in my early days buying the days/weeks "hot stock"... and it will save you $$$ in the long run... 

For the record AUZ are producing and have been for a while - since `03 or so...


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

Sodapop,

You are completely correct. I did not research this one at all. I just went with the flow and knowing that Nickel is forecast to stay very high that is the basic research I did. Which is far from being enough I agree but then this penny stock can be very very rewarding if you buy them at the right time. Time will tell. I guess what I invested in this one I am happy to loose if it goes the wrong direction   
Thanks for your advise anyway


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

Going back up in good volume. Looks like 0.88 - 089 might have been a resistance point


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Looks to me like this one will rise today to 0.10 and won't be able to go much further as there is very strong resistance around 0.10 - 0.11.


----------



## Seneca60BC (27 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Looks to me like this one will rise today to 0.10 and won't be able to go much further as there is very strong resistance around 0.10 - 0.11.




u still in Fab?


----------



## Fab (31 October 2006)

Yep I am still in. Got caught in the rise . When are the results due on this stock ? Appears to be hovering around the low 0.09 and strong resitance around 0.10. Can anyone give more info and their potential.


----------



## Sodapop (31 October 2006)

Good qtrly released today... margin of almost $10AUD per pound of Nickel... and confirmation of the go-ahead of the Woodline Open Pit Gold Project... This is about what the market was expecting - remains to be seen how it will react... Also they allude to real the potential for new (significant) sources of Ni Ore within the Blair Mine (remember 100% AUZ Equity - PIO JV excluded... oh i really hope that the agreement pertaining to that was properly drafted - i could see a ####fight developing - if AUZ keep finding significant ore...) extremeties... Remember Kambalda is one of the worlds great Ni Sulphide provinces - so it is not out of the realms of the imaginantion that they find a significant extension... this could be the real kicker - still only ~$40m M.C... and the Marriot Project is in the wings as well... Will continue to hold (of course a decent wedge - at an ave. cost of 0.017 has made me reasonably volatility-resistant)... Tommorrow will tell the story...


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

Sodapop ,

Unfortunately it looks like not everyone thinks the same way as you today. Down more than 6%


----------



## Fab (2 November 2006)

Still going down. I thought there was a resistance around 0.9 but this has been blown away. where is the next resistance ??


----------



## Sodapop (2 November 2006)

I don`t think it`s going to go much lower - considering the last quarterly and what it implied about the companies prospects going forward... A lot of the Johnnie Come latelies and weak holders are getting shaken out (a natural thing after the stellar run...) - and i think accumulators are getting on board... there is a lot of action going on on their tenements (Area 57 exploration drilling, Marriott`s Updip drilling, PIO JV, Woodline Gold Drilling) this quarter and i think some of it could/will have big effects on the share price...


----------



## constable (2 November 2006)

its back up at 85 now but i think it should cycle back down by the end of the day forgive me if im wrong but there has been too many players sitting on the rhs for the last 2 weeks


----------



## constable (3 November 2006)

at .076 it looks fairly shaken out at the minute any one going back in ? Ive bought back in 50000 @ .076 
ps im a gambling addict dont listen to me


----------



## Fab (3 November 2006)

It looks like they started some drilling therefore it might go down for a while and then shoot back up if the drilling results are good. Wait and see is the best option at this stage for me.


----------



## Fab (3 November 2006)

Up again it did not take long for AUZ to go back to 0.08. Very good sign. Still a lot of interest on this one


----------



## constable (3 November 2006)

yeah its dropped over 20% from its recent highs so it may slowly build again. i couldnt help grabbing some more 230000av. @ 79 now.
may the force be with u


----------



## Sodapop (3 November 2006)

Yeah - i was sweating on it but at the same time i remembered why i bought it (it was severely and (IMHO) unreasonably) undervalued... And this is still a good chance at making further gains in the short-term (esp. if Area 57 and Woodline pan out - and Ni stays high)... and the Mid-Term (Marriott's, Blair Mine Development and the PIO JV)... Like i said Johnnie-Come-Latelies are exiting but - there seems to be plenty of interest in vacuuming up the fruits of their impatience or profit-taking... I am up around 500% but as Jessie Livemore said in 'Reminiscences of a Stock Operator'...

*" And right here let me say one thing: After spending many years in Wall Street and after making and losing millions of dollars I want to tell you this: It never was my thinking that made the big money for me. It always was my sitting. Got that? My sitting tight! It is no trick at all to be right on the market. You always find lots of early bulls in bull markets and early bears in bear markets. I've known many men who were right at exactly the right time, and began buying or selling stocks when prices were at the very level which should show the greatest profit. And their experience invariably matched mine - that is, they made no real money out of it. Men who can both be right and sit tight are uncommon. I found it one of the hardest things to learn. But it is only after a stock operator has firmly grasped this that he can make big money. It is literally true that millions come easier to a trader after he knows how to trade than hundreds did in the days of his ignorance."*


----------



## petee (4 November 2006)

look st the chart i have a feeling this one will have a real correction..its overpriced


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

Don't be too sure. This is the only stock on my watchlist being bought up by smart money while the price is dropping.


----------



## constable (8 November 2006)

still having trouble picking auz bottom any thoughts now?


----------



## Sodapop (8 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> still having trouble picking auz bottom any thoughts now?




Wish i knew - of course if i did do you reckon i`d be here???

I think as someone said earlier - the silly money is getting out while smart money is saying "yibbidy yibbida - thank your mother for the rabbits..." - that`s my view anyway...


----------



## constable (8 November 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> Wish i knew - of course if i did do you reckon i`d be here???
> 
> I think as someone said earlier - the silly money is getting out while smart money is saying "yibbidy yibbida - thank your mother for the rabbits..." - that`s my view anyway...




definately eating rabbits now rex


----------



## petee (9 November 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> look st the chart i have a feeling this one will have a real correction..its overpriced



hmmmhate to say i told u all so..anyhow goodluck punters


----------



## Fab (9 November 2006)

I am not too sure what should be the real value of this stock but the fact that they are already proiducing is very appealing to me . The problem is it rise very fast recently so some profit taking was inveitable.
I am keeping it for a while


----------



## Fab (9 November 2006)

Interesting and unexpected bouce back of AUZ today


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

AUZ is fighting a huge battle between the bulls and bears today, as in previous days. If it manages to carve out a small gain at the end of trading today, suffient supply may be removed to allow a move higher. This is, in my view, a good sign.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## constable (14 November 2006)

due for a run sooner or later ,still seems the buyers are holding back.


----------



## Fab (14 November 2006)

I am waiting for AUZ to break the 10 c resistance then it should be blue sky. In that regards it is similar to EXT


----------



## constable (14 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am waiting for AUZ to break the 10 c resistance then it should be blue sky. In that regards it is similar to EXT



Their price i feel was lacking credibility due to its huge run, could be a way off yet fab!


----------



## Fab (15 November 2006)

up 8% at opening not bad but still a long way from the 10 c mark


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> AUZ is fighting a huge battle between the bulls and bears today, as in previous days. If it manages to carve out a small gain at the end of trading today, suffient supply may be removed to allow a move higher. This is, in my view, a good sign.
> 
> Any other thoughts?




This could be a goer i agree. A close near the highs with decent volume (as appears to be) and itll be game on for tomorrow.


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Because @ 0.096 - 0.095 - 0.093 cents are 1,000,000 share orders that will
> not stay there, they will disappear and whats left will not hold up the price.
> Expect it to drop to 8 cents range where it will stay until next ann and then
> depending on its value it will either shoot back up or drop further.




From 25/10.

On the ball, trader


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

Nice and steady.


----------



## Fab (15 November 2006)

To me 10 c is the benchmark. I like this stock because it is a cheap one and it already produce something


----------



## rub92me (15 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> To me 10 c is the benchmark. I like this stock because it is a cheap one and it already produce something



You mean you buy stock because it is cheap in absolute value


----------



## trader (15 November 2006)

I bought back in this morning @ .08 cents and my sell target is 12 cents
this time, going for 50 % increase in 10 days.


----------



## constable (15 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> I bought back in this morning @ .08 cents and my sell target is 12 cents
> this time, going for 50 % increase in 10 days.



I bought back in @ .082 cents and my sold target was .085 cents, went for the 3.6% increase in 45 minutes !


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Don't be too sure. This is the only stock on my watchlist being bought up by smart money while the price is dropping.



That was on the 4th. So maybe the Inside Trader Smart Money Analyzer is good for something. Here is today's image (up till yesterday)...


----------



## trader (15 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> I bought back in @ .082 cents and my sold target was .085 cents, went for the 3.6% increase in 45 minutes !




Well you can just about do it again. Good luck.


----------



## constable (15 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Well you can just about do it again. Good luck.



She is lit up like a xmas tree on the buyers side now (did get 175k at 82 and still holding 300k at 85 after going back in after the first go .... i will never learn!!


----------



## trader (16 November 2006)

Sellers retreating, target today 0.093 cents, getting ready for next ann.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

Bit of technical stuff here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=92694#post92694


----------



## Fab (16 November 2006)

Moving up after consolidating around 0.07. Not sure why so. Sellers seems to have gone


----------



## constable (16 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Sellers retreating, target today 0.093 cents, getting ready for next ann.



holding at 87 after initial flurry but bit of resistance now ........has had a good run last 2 days probably needs a breather. lack of supply could get it over the line tho...


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> holding at 87 after initial flurry but bit of resistance now ........has had a good run last 2 days probably needs a breather. lack of supply could get it over the line tho...




Im out at 8.2c at breakeven.
Now that im out, brace yourselves for the massive rebound! LOL


----------



## constable (16 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Im out at 8.2c at breakeven.
> Now that im out, brace yourselves for the massive rebound! LOL



yeah it was touch and go whether it was going to hold recent gains but it has and did so in a fairly ordinary climate. I was tempted to bail but decided to hold as cant see any real reason for it not to continue its recent build. holding with av at 84 . Im sure nizar you'll get opp in morning to jump back on!


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2006)

Out on open this is not showing buying pressure,so will step aside till it does---if it does.


----------



## constable (17 November 2006)

out at .82, not much there to  look at now.


----------



## constable (17 November 2006)

back in at .79, i would be interested to see what the smart money is doing to day! Certainly getting supported at .079 now , still well above old support of  .07.


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2006)

This is a 5 minute chart.

Your a game man.
The Smart money is getting out.


----------



## constable (17 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> This is a 5 minute chart.
> 
> Your a game man.
> The Smart money is getting out.



yes can i take back those last 10 minutes


----------



## zombie_ninja (24 November 2006)

Wow, I think it's a good time to stock up on this one.


----------



## Fab (24 November 2006)

Why ? It is not moving up much after the Nickel went up 5% overnight


----------



## Fab (30 November 2006)

Moving up again. I really think if this one can go past 10 - 10.5 mark it should rocket.  They have nickel in production which appears to be a very much in demand commodity


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Moving up again. I really think if this one can go past 10 - 10.5 mark it should rocket.  They have nickel in production which appears to be a very much in demand commodity




Still has a lot of work to do.


----------



## constable (30 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why ? It is not moving up much after the Nickel went up 5% overnight



nickels gone down today in fact ,but i was surprised auz didnt hold up. still seems unsure of it self, its had several goes in the 8 cent region but keeps meeting plenty of resistance. Not sure if you could call it consolidation or not at this stage , still seems fairly thin on depth !


----------



## tech/a (30 November 2006)

For interest


----------



## constable (1 December 2006)

looks like a strong opening at this stage!


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> looks like a strong opening at this stage!




Definately one to watch today.
It needs to close above 9c though. Usually has problems there.


----------



## constable (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Definately one to watch today.
> It needs to close above 9c though. Usually has problems there.



Cant believe it opened like it did with no depth behind it, and as usual gets knocked back ! certainly got some confidence issues when it gets too far over 80.


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

Auz hasnt closed above 83 since 1/11/06. Friday's close at 85 also broke the 50% retracement and since 22/11/06 has been well above 20 day mv anyone else like to comment?


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Auz hasnt closed above 83 since 1/11/06. Friday's close at 85 also broke the 50% retracement and since 22/11/06 has been well above 20 day mv anyone else like to comment?



Retracement was taken from 31/10/06 at a close of 94.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Retracement was taken from 31/10/06 at a close of 94.




I think this is starting to look very bullish at the moment. Definatly on my watchlist for tomorrow.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Auz hasnt closed above 83 since 1/11/06. Friday's close at 85 also broke the 50% retracement and since 22/11/06 has been well above 20 day mv anyone else like to comment?





Post #140 nothing has changed.
Wont change much tommorow either.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Post #140 nothing has changed.
> Wont change much tommorow either.




Unfortunatly Tech, i can't read #140, nor any other of you posts that contain charts. They come up with a little X in a box as a picture that would not download and then they send MS explorer to the "Cannot find Server" webpage and then i can't get back into ASF for several minutes after that. 

I've told Joe but he's not worked it out yet.

Can you elaborate on why the chart does not look bullish to you?

Cheers,


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah look i think it probably needs to close at 88 to be certain of another run but definately worth keepng an eye on it mon/tue. We need the 'big kev' volume to return!


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

C

Contract the chart so that your only looking at October,November and december. You'll note that the triangle now looks like a strung out range which has clear top and bottom support and resistance.

There has been no support or sell off indicated in volume so at the moment its drifting in no mans land.
Either those holding will get imparient and dump or those waiting for value will ge impatient and buy it up.
There appears to be more buy volume than sell so there could be accumulation.
I personally will leave it alone until it becomes clear.
Others will hold,others will buy now.


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> C
> 
> Contract the chart so that your only looking at October,November and december. You'll note that the triangle now looks like a strung out range which has clear top and bottom support and resistance.
> 
> ...



agreed tech, but if it can break 88 which is the 50% retracement from it peak at 10.5 cents would you be convinced ? It does seem to be trending upwards, but like you say there is no real clear indication. hmm might be a case of  - if in doubt stay out! (stole that).


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2006)

Cool, thanks mate. I was thinking that given the apparent lack of sellers now, that if there was another positive announcement, the trust on good volume could be quite powerful. This could make for an opportunity.

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> agreed tech, but if it can break 88 which is the 50% retracement from it peak at 10.5 cents would you be convinced ? It does seem to be trending upwards, but like you say there is no real clear indication. hmm might be a case of  - if in doubt stay out! (stole that).




Well I presume your using a fib level.
The retracement (Firstly) is dependant where you place the fib level from,
The full up move is from around 16/8.
Place this on the chart and youll see the long tail on 8/11 touches the 50% retracement level of the entire move.
This suggests that the up move is pretty average,a strong trending move will retrace less 38.2 or 23.6.
But remember these are only levels to watch,they arent set in stone.

Once it reverses from a level then the remaining levels *have little to no value,in my veiw*.Some will throw all sorts of indicators on the chart looking for things that will support their veiw.

From here I would be looking for volume and price action.
10c is going to be tough for this to break and its not uncommon to see the recient high re tested--this doesnt seem to be indicated yet.

Personally I take selloffs as quick as possible so that I can be free to trade something else that IS moving.Sure I get it wrong but more often price drifts lower than my sell and I'm in something that is off again.
I'll only stay in something drifting which is either in profit or above my trailing stop in a short term trade and I dont need the funds for one which is obviously going up and away.


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Well I presume your using a fib level.
> The retracement (Firstly) is dependant where you place the fib level from,
> The full up move is from around 16/8.
> Place this on the chart and youll see the long tail on 8/11 touches the 50% retracement level of the entire move.
> ...



ta tech , i'll probably spend the next hour on working this out ! much to learn.


----------



## IFocus (3 December 2006)

Hi Guys

New to the forum. As you are sure to know some stocks react to fib levels and others totally ignore.

I guess what I am asking do you have a technique or evidence that the fib levels mean any thing on this stock?


Warm regards
Focus


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

Hi Focus.

No----No evidence I think it was just mentioned more as an observation more than part of a technical trading methodolgy in this stock.

Just tossing around ideas and opinions.

canaussieack

Perhaps this shows your triangle a little better.


----------



## IFocus (3 December 2006)

Hi Tech

There appears seem to be some correlation; Just thinking!


----------



## IFocus (3 December 2006)

Doh.... the attachment


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

Looking promising today.

As usual, as soon as a new milestone is reached, in this case 9cents, the sellers come back, probably those that bought on these levels on the way up and didnt sell or those that bought on the way down and want to get their money back.


----------



## Fab (4 December 2006)

Nickel looks good for the foreseable future if you go by this article

http://www.mineweb.net/base_metals/498874.htm


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2006)

Looks promosing from the triangle veiw point.
Nice call CanOz.

Still feel those levels show will show some resistance,however great volume today.Possibly a lot of those sellers taken out.
Need them to drop off and re surgence of new buyers .


----------



## Sodapop (4 December 2006)

I also reckon that there will be a bit of a speed bump if it hits .10 - but it is only a matter of time on this one (and some good luck of course), and i think that .15 will be breached... Cash flow positive production with fully funded or cashflow funded exploration along with realistically probable resource extensions (the ground they have in the Kambalda region now would have to be amongst the most desirable Ni ground in Australia - )... along with the Gold and Marriots project...


----------



## Sodapop (5 December 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> exploration along with realistically probable resource extensions (the ground they have in the Kambalda region now would have to be amongst the most desirable Ni ground in Australia - )...




Speaking of which - something that must make them something of a takeover target... I don't know of anything concrete (someone on HC made a muttering - it could be a red herring coming from there) - but it is not beyond the realms of possiblility that a small to mid-cap Ni Miner would identify AUZ as a pretty good way to increase tonnages at a pretty low cost (relative to other options) and at current Ni prices nigh on fait accompli (there is plenty of Ni on the tenements - it's finding it that is the toughie) undiscovered economic Ni deposits...  Might explain the steady accumulation that has been going on since the price rise and drop... A cashed up mining house could give the tenement the kind of attention it would deserve - the kind of attention that AUZ (now increasingly cashed up) can start to give it... It's almost a pity that the PIO JV was set - at the time it was an expedient move (as AUZ looked the FAR more shaky of the two at the time) - as now AUZ is at the behest of PIO vis a vis the non-Blair mine tenements and their exploration (within the time constraints of the earn-in)... It begs the question - of both getting the T/O treatment to neutralize this issue... I can think of at least one big miner that has a significant holding in PIO that could probably swallow up both at a premium without any dramas (think Carl Sagan)...  

As a lot of my posts - this is spitballing, but it does seem plausible...


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

Sell side stacked all the way to 11c as expected from the previous run.
Will need significant volume to get through them.
Looking good though.


----------



## Raging Bull (5 December 2006)

AUZ just released news..confirming results. Seems to be in a trading halt with sellers mounting down to .09....

I thought the news sounded good?


----------



## Raging Bull (5 December 2006)

Trading again.. dropped to .091..


----------



## SevenFX (5 December 2006)

No Blue skies 2day...???


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2006)

Sometimes you can be lucky.

Bought on open when it fell back to open I sold.

Went and bought some lunch and I see all this has happened.


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> No Blue skies 2day...???




Stopped out.


----------



## SevenFX (5 December 2006)

Luck + Timing = $$$  :


----------



## constable (5 December 2006)

in at 87 yesterday out at open ( blue skies in my back pocket !) sorry to gloat! 
probably should mention that im still down for the week and like all punters dont like mentioning that!


----------



## Raging Bull (5 December 2006)

Can someone shed some light on this for me please.. 

So the news released today was really non-news. Not really positive nor negative, just a note to let us know drilling has commenced right?

Why would this cause the sp to drop from .095 to .088? Where there enough traders that entered this stock over the last days (due to chart analysis) in the expectation of good news? When this didn't materialise it caused a mini sell off and correction back down to previous support (or just above it)?

Am I seeing this right?

cheers
RB


----------



## constable (5 December 2006)

Raging Bull said:
			
		

> Can someone shed some light on this for me please..
> 
> So the news released today was really non-news. Not really positive nor negative, just a note to let us know drilling has commenced right?
> 
> ...



Mate, it  just goes to show how fickle the market can be!


----------



## Raging Bull (5 December 2006)

Thanks.. I take this as a yes.. or most probable.


----------



## mick2006 (14 December 2006)

anyone currently holding?

one operating nickel mine earning $1 million a month profit, and working towards restarting and second.

looks good value at 0.083

exploration results due before end of december with likely upgrade to blair mine resource.

any thoughts?


----------



## beach (15 December 2006)

hi all
       interesting times ahead for AUZ one feels, was just triing to find out if woodline1 gold play has any more upside potential other than the 12000oz au. they are using the open cut method does this mean that its closed off down dip and along strike and the 12000 oz AU is it. or is there potential to increase AU. have looked through all asx and company website announcments and doesnt say it has any upside potential but that doesnrt mean it hasnt, hope someone here might know, thanks regards beach


----------



## constable (18 December 2006)

Bought back into auz at the close as I cant see it breaking thru the support at 8 cents. Although i am wary that they have broken away somewhat from their upward trend and drifting imo. Anyrate awaiting a correction back to that same trend.  I cant remember if there are further drill results due but if anyone can enlighten me feel free.


----------



## Fab (18 December 2006)

I am holding as the nickel forecast sounds pretty good for 2007.


----------



## mick2006 (18 December 2006)

Drilling results are due on Blair Mine before years end, if you read earlier announcements it states that the results will be released before the end of the december quarter.

Company seems really undervalued at the moment current positive cashflow of $1 million a month, which gives them a good leg up towards bringing the Marriot Nickel mine into production.

Hopefully a good increase in the blair mine reserves will get the share price heading back in the right direction.


----------



## Fab (20 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> Drilling results are due on Blair Mine before years end, if you read earlier announcements it states that the results will be released before the end of the december quarter.
> 
> Company seems really undervalued at the moment current positive cashflow of $1 million a month, which gives them a good leg up towards bringing the Marriot Nickel mine into production.
> 
> Hopefully a good increase in the blair mine reserves will get the share price heading back in the right direction.




Drilling results have just been released and the share price is going down. They read well to me but then I am not a resource expert


----------



## mick2006 (20 December 2006)

the results just released, was for the joint venture with Pioneer Nickel for the area surrounding but not including the Blair Nickel Mine.

Have patience shortly the drilling results will be announced for the Area 57 extension of the Blair Nickel Mine, when released this should hopefully include a resource and mine life upgrade.

Also don't forget about the Marriot project, where drilling has just commenced.  They already have a treatment agreement with BHP for the project, and it should commence once JORC resource is established.


----------



## constable (21 December 2006)

Looks like auz gone on holidays already,... down another 4 cents. It hasn't been this low since the 22/11/06. Possible buying opp ? not sure downward trend in motion now but doubt it will get to 7 cents ( previous support 7.1 7.3). Anyone else with thoughts?


----------



## mick2006 (21 December 2006)

looks like a bit of support around 7.4c, currently awaiting drilling results form the Blair Mine, and currently drilling at the Marriot project hopefully some good news is not far away.

Don't forget they are currently making a profit of just over $1 million a month it certainly helps fund future drilling and expansion.

The Woodline 1 good deposit should also commence operation late in the first quarter of next year, good grade low cost gold operation, another cash flow for future operations.

I currently own 500,000 and just topped up at 7.5c


----------



## constable (21 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> looks like a bit of support around 7.4c, currently awaiting drilling results form the Blair Mine, and currently drilling at the Marriot project hopefully some good news is not far away.
> 
> Don't forget they are currently making a profit of just over $1 million a month it certainly helps fund future drilling and expansion.
> 
> ...



Yes likewise picked up 100000 at 7.5c and another order in at 7.2c in case  there is a quick tanking. Believing this shouldnt stay in the duldrems for more than a couple of days.


----------



## mick2006 (21 December 2006)

most of the smaller value stocks move in waves following or leading into expected announcements, as AUZ has been fairly quiet recently it has been put down the list for the day trader, but remember it only takes one announcement to start the ball rolling again.

On the plus side for AUZ they are one of the few micro value miners that have a cash flow positive mine currently in operation and it will be in operation for at least the next two years.


----------



## mick2006 (26 December 2006)

with nickel up almost  4% in London on Friday night is it time for another run of the nickel mining stocks?

Looks like it has found support around the usd $32000 mark

Does anyone have any views on AUZ, do you think it will stay a day traders stock or will the market ever wake up to the fact that it is already producing nickel and generating very decent profits, to put towards future gold and nickel operations.

Will it take a break above the 10-12c range for investors to seriously consider holding a long term stake in the company or will it continue to be traded on any news, good or bad.

any opinions guys?


----------



## Sodapop (27 December 2006)

Hard to say - a lot of it is based on market perception, but i beleive that AUZ is on the cusp of a decent run... As you alluded $$$ coming in and an near term prospects add up to a very promising coy... but once again it is about perception... Traders stock??? - this is nothing compared to the way it was played with when it was in the .01s and .02s... This consolidation merely is shaking out the johnnie come latelies - i have followed this for close to 1 1/2 years and am in for the long haul... thus far it is a 5 bagger - but i am expecting a 10 bagger after the next qtly and if they delineate more obscenely high nickel in the Blair mine and the Au prospect comes in... and the Marriots updip drilling and PIO JV are bonuses...


----------



## mick2006 (27 December 2006)

just had a look at kitcometals there has been a large drawdown of Nickel stocks on the LME of 500+ tonnes, should bode well for the nickel price overnight.

It bit disappointed with AUZ share price performance at the moment, seems to be hanging around waiting for a spark.  If the nickel price remains around the current levels AUZ can expect a profit of 15-20 million this year. 

Hopefully the exploration results for the Blair Mine will be released soon and that could be the spark to get the price going again.

Anyone have any views on this one?


----------



## Fab (28 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> just had a look at kitcometals there has been a large drawdown of Nickel stocks on the LME of 500+ tonnes, should bode well for the nickel price overnight.
> 
> It bit disappointed with AUZ share price performance at the moment, seems to be hanging around waiting for a spark.  If the nickel price remains around the current levels AUZ can expect a profit of 15-20 million this year.
> 
> ...




I am the same as you mick2006, I am waiting for another spark to get auz going again, these type of stocks seems to be moving by waves


----------



## zombie_ninja (28 December 2006)

Just a quick question from a newbie.

How do you calculate the PE of these mining companies such as AUZ?


What are your estimates of AUZ in say 1 year, 2 years?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## zombie_ninja (28 December 2006)

Also, what share price do you guys expect AUZ to be at in a year's time?


----------



## mick2006 (28 December 2006)

a bit of extra buying today, maybe people positioning themselves for the expected exploration announcement.

Any of you guys heard anything on the grapevine?


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

Time to get back in this one maybe?
Seemed to bounce off 7.3-7.5 levels in the past.


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Time to get back in this one maybe?
> Seemed to bounce off 7.3-7.5 levels in the past.



Maybe Nizar. I see a tiny bit of resistance at $0.08. The MACD has just started to flatten and converge. It seems to have made a higher low. This might be the start of a reversal but maybe too early to tell IMO. You might have the start of it and have a tight stop in case it doesn't eventuate?


----------



## Fab (4 January 2007)

Yes I hold this one and I actually like it even though I bought it at around 0.10. I like the fact that they are a small producer with potential


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Maybe Nizar. I see a tiny bit of resistance at $0.08. The MACD has just started to flatten and converge. It seems to have made a higher low. This might be the start of a reversal but maybe too early to tell IMO. You might have the start of it and have a tight stop in case it doesn't eventuate?




Kennas, thanks for your thoughts.
Though not normally a move i would trade, you gotta try new things sometimes, and i think i mite have a stab.

Entry at 7.5 if i can and a stop at 7.2 would be the way i play it.

Probably wont at this stage because my internet is playing up


----------



## mick2006 (4 January 2007)

might be worth a look at topping up on AUZ today as BHP and MRE have halted some Nickel operations due to flooding, should put upward pressure on the nickel price again.  Also the exploration announcement on Area 57 is long overdue once released it may give the stock a kickstart again.



BHP, Minara Halt Output at Australian Nickel Mines (Update5) 

By Madelene Pearson

Jan. 4 (Bloomberg) -- BHP Billiton Ltd. and Minara Resources Ltd., Australia's two largest nickel producers, halted output at mines after heavy rain, possibly adding to pressure on supply of the metal used to make stainless steel. 

Pit operations at BHP's Mt. Keith and Leinster mines in Western Australia have halted, Emma Meade, spokeswoman for Melbourne-based BHP said by phone today. Minara stopped output at its Murrin Murrin mine after 75 millimeters (3 inches) of rain, spokesman Willie Rowe said from Perth. 

Nickel prices reached the highest in at least 19 years in December as demand from China helped cause a supply shortfall. Use of the metal will outstrip supply by 57,000 metric tons this year, according to BHP, the world's third-largest nickel producer in 2005. 

``The nickel market doesn't tend to like interruptions of any kind,'' James Wilson, resource analyst at D.J. Carmichael & Co., said from Perth. ``Any kind of interruption to production or anything like that, the market tends to react badly to those and the price of nickel tends to go up.'' 

Nickel for three month delivery rose $275, or 0.9 percent, to $32,750 a metric ton on the London Metal Exchange yesterday amid forecasts of downpours in Australia's biggest nickel mining area by the nation's Bureau of Meteorology. The metal surged 147 percent last year. 

Shares Drop 

Shares in BHP fell 94 cents, or 3.7 percent, to A$24.54 on the Australian Stock Exchange at 1:22 p.m. in Sydney. Shares in Minara, 51 percent owned by Glencore International AG, dropped 32 cents, or 5.7 percent, to A$5.29. Zug, Switzerland-based Glencore is the world's largest commodity trader. 

BHP's $2.2 billion Ravensthorpe nickel project to the south of the Leinster and Mt. Keith mines, is ``tying down'' in preparation for the rain, Meade said. BHP's Nickel West operation, which runs the Mt. Keith and Leinster mines, is the world's third-largest producer of nickel in concentrate, the company said on its Web site. 

As much as 44 millimeters of rain fell through to 6 a.m. Perth time today at the town of Leonora, located about 200 kilometers (124 miles) south of the Leinster mine, the Bureau of Meteorology said on its Web site. 

`Local Flooding' 

A deep low weather system, formed out of what was Cyclone Isobel, had produced ``unseasonally heavy'' rain in the region and ``localized flooding,'' the bureau said. Additional falls of 10 to 20 millimeters are forecast for the area later today, the bureau said. 

``When the ground gets too soft they obviously can't move the big equipment around safely,'' BHP's Meade said in reference to the closed mine pits. 

The poor weather had also slowed some trucking of ore for Mincor Resources NL's four underground nickel mines in the area, Steve Cowle, chief operating officer with Mincor said. Still, he said it wouldn't affect production for the month. 

Jubilee Mines NL and Sally Malay Mining Ltd., which also mine nickel in the area, said the rains hadn't disrupted their operations. A Jubilee spokeswoman said it was ``business as usual,'' at its operations. Richard Jordinson, the chief operating officer at Sally Malay, said there had been no major disruptions at its mine. 

Cyclone Isobel forced Woodside Petroleum Ltd. and Santos Ltd. to shut down facilities accounting for almost half of Australia's oil output yesterday as it passed near the nation's main crude producing areas. 

Processing operations at the Murrin Murrin mine, owned 40 percent by Glencore, won't be affected by the rain as the company has ``significant amounts'' of ore inventories, Minara's Rowe said. 

The rain hadn't affected operations at BHP's Kambalda concentrator or the Kalgoorlie smelter yesterday, Meade said


----------



## constable (11 January 2007)

little bit of a bounce happening here.


----------



## Fab (19 January 2007)

how come is auz not moving up as the Nicke; price has been rising quite strongly


----------



## speves (19 January 2007)

This stock tends have a fairly low profile for some reason, however I expect that will be changing soon. A recent article from mining news explains:

AUZ's Blair mine has just undergone an impressive resource upgrade that increased the total resources by 45% to 109,000 tonnes at a grade of 5.19% nickel for 5660t of contained metal.

Global nickel prices are currently soaring due to surging demand out of the expanding economies of China and India, low world stockpiles and a lack of new production coming onstream. Nickel selling on the London Metal Exchange recently surpassed $US30,000 per tonne, having doubled in the past year.

A few quick calculations, therefore, will tell you that Australian Mines is sitting on nickel with an in-ground value of about $220 million. Now, the amazing thing that will have canny investors sit up and take notice – Australian Mines has a market capitalisation of just $14 million.

Australian Mines has been left behind in the latest nickel boom as its peers record sensational share price rises and witness massive increases in their market value. As it slowly chips away at its portfolio, the company has flown under the radar – until now.

With the latest resource upgrade, it is unlikely to stay under the radar for long before brokers, analysts and investors realise the huge discount in the company's value compared to the veritable nickel vault that it is sitting on.


----------



## constable (19 January 2007)

graph says it all.....no volume, no interest, no movement and well below moving avgs. Not ideal for traders. Bargain or not, why would you touch it unless it brakes out of its downward trend?


----------



## PureCoco (22 January 2007)

Nice report, about time this company moved ahead with so much cash flow so the half M shouldn't be a problem.

"The Marriott’s Nickel Deposit is located on granted mining lease M37/96 and situated 70km south west of the Leinster Nickel Concentrator. The project is owned by BHP Billiton and Australian Mines Ltd has an exclusive option to purchase the tenement for A$500,000 before 30 June 2007. The Company has previously reported the project contains an inferred resource of 550,000 tonnes at 1.4% for 7,500 tonnes of nickel metal.
The current diamond drilling program was designed to test the previous drilling results, conduct metallurgical testwork and test the up-dip potential of the deposit."


----------



## zombie_ninja (22 January 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> This stock tends have a fairly low profile for some reason, however I expect that will be changing soon. A recent article from mining news explains:
> 
> AUZ's Blair mine has just undergone an impressive resource upgrade that increased the total resources by 45% to 109,000 tonnes at a grade of 5.19% nickel for 5660t of contained metal.
> 
> ...




Why has AUZ been flying under the radar? Is it because their company is not pumping out enough announcements? I mean if a company has good potential, and it has been operating in positive cashflow, what would it take for its share price to go up?


----------



## mick2006 (23 January 2007)

market finally realising the potential, current nickel miner, at these prices profit of $20 million, plenty of upside from exploration


----------



## Fab (23 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> market finally realising the potential, current nickel miner, at these prices profit of $20 million, plenty of upside from exploration



Indeed it is moving strongly up today. Any reason ??


----------



## mmmmining (23 January 2007)

Day traders are moving in.


----------



## zombie_ninja (23 January 2007)

Can anyone explain the difference in share prices between AUZ and AGM?


Considering that they're both producers of Nickel. Is it because AGM is the only new Nickel mine coming online this year? I thought AUZ is already producing Nickel, yet their price is so low.

Excuse if me I got any information wrong here.


----------



## Sodapop (23 January 2007)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain the difference in share prices between AUZ and AGM?
> 
> 
> Considering that they're both producers of Nickel. Is it because AGM is the only new Nickel mine coming online this year? I thought AUZ is already producing Nickel, yet their price is so low.
> ...





I`d say one reason is the fact that AUZ have to toll treat their ore at the BHP (Nee WMC) Kambalda Concentrator... as opposed to AGM who can produce their own concentrates... Also AUZ is simply still under the radar (market perception - that old (but oh so relevant) chestnut) - AGM is heavilly cheerleaded by various parties (vested or otherwise)... and AGM is slated to produce more nickel P/a and for longer (on current knowledge of the orebody than AUZ - stick around though as i think AUZ will continue to increase their avalible Ni metals as well) patience is a virtue - i believe that AUZ`s time will come...


----------



## SevenFX (23 January 2007)

Gotta hand it to you Sodapop, there aren't many stocks that I see a poster follow it from start to finish.

If I ever needed to know anything about AUZ, your the man (assuming) I would see. 

Keep up the good work.
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## scsl (23 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> market finally realising the potential, current nickel miner, at these prices profit of $20 million, plenty of upside from exploration



A profit of $20 million and their market cap is only $36 million?   
I follow AGM but have only started to notice AUZ and would appreciate any explanations.


----------



## Sodapop (23 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Gotta hand it to you Sodapop, there aren't many stocks that I see a poster follow it from start to finish.
> 
> If I ever needed to know anything about AUZ, your the man (assuming) I would see.
> 
> ...




Thanks SevenFX,

But i didn`t do it (follow it from the start) out of charity - i have got (and hope to continue) to get my pound of flesh from this baby!!!

 

Sodapop...


----------



## Fab (24 January 2007)

scsl said:
			
		

> A profit of $20 million and their market cap is only $36 million?
> I follow AGM but have only started to notice AUZ and would appreciate any explanations.



It doesn’t look like this one is unnoticed anymore. It jumped yesterday and keeps on going today. The 10 cents mark should be a strong resistance point.  If it goes over in big volume then the sky is the limit


----------



## Fab (29 January 2007)

I was correct in my last comment the market is showing some interest in AUZ.


----------



## CanOz (29 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> market finally realising the potential, current nickel miner, at these prices profit of $20 million, plenty of upside from exploration




From what i can find out, its revenue of $21m, not profit. 

Cheers,


----------



## Fab (4 February 2007)

As anyone run the ruler on this one. It looks awfully cheap for a Nickel producer specially in the current high nickel price environment ?


----------



## speves (15 February 2007)

Some inside gossip going on today with the SP up 8% on high volume and was starting to run at the end of the day.....any holders know whats going on???......ann tomorrow i'm guessing.


----------



## brerwallabi (15 February 2007)

Yes nickel was back up, jumped a bit overnight, AUZ could get back to double digits if the nickel shortage continues, canceled warrants on LME will help all nickel stocks tomorrow especially if the DOW flexs its muscles again.


----------



## constable (20 February 2007)

Auz has taken off over the last few minutes.


----------



## Fab (20 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Auz has taken off over the last few minutes.



Yep the problem is 10-11 c is a strong resistance


----------



## speves (20 February 2007)

I agree, this needs to break the 9.5c convincingly before it can achieve any "blue sky".  Although you would have to say it is primed at the moment to give that a go tomoro.

Any ideas on what sparked todays spurt?...concidering we are only three days on what was a very ordinary ann that had many ducking for cover.


----------



## Fab (26 February 2007)

Just closed at 0.95 in big volume. Any idea why beside the fact that Nickel is at all time high


----------



## speves (26 February 2007)

AUZ is now nicely primed to break above the 95c ceiling and actually touched a solid 97c today, if it breaks up tomoro then you would have to say it's all "Blue Sky" from there.  I think the huge nickle prices are finally starting to force this low flyer up into the markets radar........picked this one in the Feb Stock Tipping Comp.  Two days left in the month........to late me thinks....but happy to be holding


----------



## constable (27 February 2007)

suprised this stock didnt get a mention today?
Hit 10c albeit briefly which i thought was significant, even tho the test failed and the strong open at 9.9c saw many day traders dump as it eased back , i think that this is only very temporary (note here i am skewed by the fact i bought in at the wrong side of 9.5c!!!!!!). Neverless i am confident auz will break 10c as its been a long time in the making and nickel prices continue upwards.


----------



## Sodapop (27 February 2007)

Yes - think this could be one of the stocks to watch this year in the small-cap resources sector... I am more than happy to wait - and see my expectations fulfilled (and if not it was always a fun ride...)... These guys have got so much going for them... except market sentiment (it would seem)... There are so many near term positive price drivers (that actually have real $$$ implications for the quarterlies - remember that!!!) in this stock (Blair Mine Extenstions, Golden Ridge Tenements (Ni - JV and Au 100%), Marriots, Ni Price (unhedged))... This could end up being one of those "i knew i shoulda got in but didn't and look at it now"... Like the Ox was for me about 6 years ago ("I knew i shoulda got in and look at it now")... Good luck to holders - if it's any consolation there's a 7 figure FPO holder (i got in when it was still pretty touch and go about 1 1/2 years ago) here who wont be liquidating into the market yet...


----------



## UMike (7 March 2007)

It's been very quiet.

Got Knocked on the first day of the correction but failed to make much ground back since.


----------



## constable (12 March 2007)

UMike said:
			
		

> It's been very quiet.
> 
> Got Knocked on the first day of the correction but failed to make much ground back since.



Well it finally looks like its shaping up to recovering some of that lost ground. All bodes well for tommorow with whole lines being taken out in this afternoons trade. Graph also showing its in a trough and due for a run.


----------



## Fab (15 March 2007)

Not moving much at the moment even though Nickel price are @ record high. Why?


----------



## nizar (15 March 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Not moving much at the moment even though Nickel price are @ record high. Why?




Poor market sentiment


----------



## Fab (15 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Poor market sentiment



What do you mean? AUZ is a nickel producer if I am not wrong even though not  a big one.


----------



## UMike (15 March 2007)

There is heaps of support but there are no buyers willing to go up the price ladder.


----------



## constable (16 March 2007)

Busted the ceiling at 8.1c


----------



## Fab (16 March 2007)

Yep 8.4c now. Great


----------



## mmmmining (17 March 2007)

Spent some time, and followed a few leads,try to find the reason behind the sharply rising SP.

Maybe it is caused by the Interim Financial Report. The half year profit is 1.27c per share, make AUZ' PE like crazy 3.  (2.54c adjusted for full year, and 7.4c SP) 

I can hardly find any company with such low PE. 

Of course, the higher nickel price save the day to offset the rising production cost.


----------



## Fab (4 April 2007)

Finally AUZ seems to be taking some altitude. Up over 6% today in good volume. Hope it continues. I can not believe that with the Nickel price so high this one has not taken off yet


----------



## UMike (4 April 2007)

Fab said:


> Finally AUZ seems to be taking some altitude. Up over 6% today in good volume. Hope it continues. I can not believe that with the Nickel price so high this one has not taken off yet




Maybe there is a reason for it not to take off.


----------



## Fab (4 April 2007)

UMike said:


> Maybe there is a reason for it not to take off.




What would that be ?


----------



## UMike (4 April 2007)

Fab said:


> What would that be ?



That's what I am asking.


----------



## Jus (4 April 2007)

yeah, im curious too. was hoping it touches .09 but didn't. volume was low until after lunch. hmmm... why?


----------



## nomore4s (4 April 2007)

From a T/A point of view, looks promising. Been in a channel since about Nov last year, looks to be forming an ascending triangle with some resistance at 9c but imo would need to break above 9.5c with good vol (40mil+) a break above 10c would be better obviously, could then get a real run on. I have been watching for awhile, but don't own any yet.

Good luck to all holders. Hope it runs soon


----------



## constable (4 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> From a T/A point of view, looks promising. Been in a channel since about Nov last year, looks to be forming an ascending triangle with some resistance at 9c but imo would need to break above 9.5c with good vol (40mil+) a break above 10c would be better obviously, could then get a real run on. I have been watching for awhile, but don't own any yet.
> 
> Good luck to all holders. Hope it runs soon




There are so many similarities between this stock and aex in the way its traded. They must be daytrader specials because as soon as a couple of lines are taken out, every man, woman and child jumps on it and takes it for a spin. The merry go round ends and then it slides back to wait for another go!


----------



## Sodapop (10 April 2007)

My feeling is that this is steeling itself for a run into the low teens (and maybe higher) - it is winding itself up like a spring (pun NOT intended!) and A LOT of players are waiting for it to happen - might be a situation where the rise (when/if it comes) will feed itself... Currently there are a lot of players with differing MOs here (like any other stock): daytraders like playing with this as it is easy to get a few (low risk) points out of it, there's also a lot of smart buying (by maybe some in the know???) into the drops when the third group, (i would say silly - but that is my opinion only) punters who don't have the fortitude to stick it out until the next breakthrough (and i'd like to add they might be right - but i don't agree) lose patience/nerve and liquidate... 


Fingers crossed that i am right...


----------



## Fab (21 April 2007)

Sodapop said:


> My feeling is that this is steeling itself for a run into the low teens (and maybe higher) - it is winding itself up like a spring (pun NOT intended!) and A LOT of players are waiting for it to happen - might be a situation where the rise (when/if it comes) will feed itself... Currently there are a lot of players with differing MOs here (like any other stock): daytraders like playing with this as it is easy to get a few (low risk) points out of it, there's also a lot of smart buying (by maybe some in the know???) into the drops when the third group, (i would say silly - but that is my opinion only) punters who don't have the fortitude to stick it out until the next breakthrough (and i'd like to add they might be right - but i don't agree) lose patience/nerve and liquidate...
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that i am right...



I hope you are right. I am surprised a nickel producer such as AUZ has not really benefited from the jump in nickel price.


----------



## Fab (23 April 2007)

Here we go AUZ has now broken 0.09 convincingly and is trading at 0.094. Good volume. Something is happening


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

Fab said:


> Here we go AUZ has now broken 0.09 convincingly and is trading at 0.094. Good volume. Something is happening




I will wait until it breaks 10-11c convincingly before taking a position.
Could easily get knocked back there as it usually does.

Buy-gain conditional order at, say, 12 or 12.5, maybe wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## Fab (23 April 2007)

nizar said:


> I will wait until it breaks 10-11c convincingly before taking a position.
> Could easily get knocked back there as it usually does.
> 
> Buy-gain conditional order at, say, 12 or 12.5, maybe wouldnt be a bad idea.




I agree with that statement. Very strong resistance around 10 - 11 c. So it could fly after that. Look at NIA for example


----------



## Fab (24 April 2007)

Getting closer to the 10c mark so there seems to be a lot of resistance.


----------



## nomore4s (25 April 2007)

Yesterday was the first time AUZ has had a white candle the day after attempting to break out and with the MACD turning up and about to break into positive territory and stoch also looking to move up through 50, all the signs are looking good for an assult at the 10c barrier.
I was expecting a sell down yesterday especially after the first few hours of trading but the buyers came in late in the arvo, so Thur should be interesting to see whether it can gain the momentum to carry it through 10c and beyond.


----------



## constable (26 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Yesterday was the first time AUZ has had a white candle the day after attempting to break out and with the MACD turning up and about to break into positive territory and stoch also looking to move up through 50, all the signs are looking good for an assult at the 10c barrier.
> I was expecting a sell down yesterday especially after the first few hours of trading but the buyers came in late in the arvo, so Thur should be interesting to see whether it can gain the momentum to carry it through 10c and beyond.




Should be interesting nomore4s it is certainly running out of room at the end of that pennant.


----------



## Fab (1 May 2007)

AUZ is now getting very close to the 10 cts mark. Looking good Will look better if it breaks it convincingly note that volume is very high


----------



## zaskar (1 May 2007)

Fab said:


> AUZ is now getting very close to the 10 cts mark. Looking good Will look better if it breaks it convincingly note that volume is very high




10.5 actually... some very large buys at 10 cents just then - check the intraday data.. mine lags a bit.


----------



## Fab (1 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> 10.5 actually... some very large buys at 10 cents just then - check the intraday data.. mine lags a bit.




Indeed volume went from 18 million to 35 million in few minutes. What is going on


----------



## zaskar (1 May 2007)

Fab said:


> Indeed volume went from 18 million to 35 million in few minutes. What is going on




ok sorry for the delay in post - major resistence was at 10cents, buyers broke through this at 11:46 with one buyer - 851k, 8.5 million shares


----------



## Fab (1 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> ok sorry for the delay in post - major resistence was at 10cents, buyers broke through this at 11:46 with one buyer - 851k, 8.5 million shares




Surprising that a big buyer like that did not push the share price much higher. Someone knows something that we don't. I am holding.


----------



## nomore4s (1 May 2007)

Very good day for AUZ today, cleared 9.7c (blue line) & more importantly held above 10c, also very good vol (60mil+), on the yearly chart only 11c/11.5c to clear. Updated chart below,its looking pretty good.


----------



## Ang (1 May 2007)

Fab said:


> Surprising that a big buyer like that did not push the share price much higher. Someone knows something that we don't. I am holding.




Look at the fundamentals, the announcement last night explains it all. Why wouldn't the big boys be interested in this stock? When you have the U stocks at around 50 cents to $2.00 and they haven't taken anything out of the ground. This stock is cheap at 11 cents when has a turn over of income of $25M in 9 months and net cash flow of $6M. Should see this by the end of the year much higher than where it is now. If someone has a value of their resource, I think it is above 15 cents/share. 
kind reg
ang


----------



## laurie (2 May 2007)

Out of all the stocks I own this one has had me puzzled sinced I  jumped on @.021c  becareful with stop losses you may come home one day and find the drawer empty

cheers laurie


----------



## Sodapop (2 May 2007)

As my man Jackie Stewart would say - "isnt it exciting?"... Yes Jackie - it sure is... not far off being my first 10 bagger (on a decent line of stock too boot - did take 18 months (and lots of self assurance - at several points...) to get here...)... Many people have hanging on this to happen - the downside (in my opine) is pretty much restricted (pending strong Ni prices) - while a pretty decent upside is there with all of the drivers on the horizon - PIO JV, A 57, Au Prod, Marriots, Expl. Tenement Acqs... This looks like a goer... I think a lot of the daytraders may be getting shaken out of late which can only be good... One question - is this the beginning of a takeover (just asking the question out loud?) - wouldn't be surprised - is dirt cheap for a small mid-size parent to consume...


----------



## trader (2 May 2007)

Could see this dropping back to 9 cents range, remember this is a ramp and
dump stock. (currently two orders @ the 10 cents buy are for 2 million each
these are classic ramp orders- orders will disappear or move down before they
get filled )


----------



## Fab (2 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> As my man Jackie Stewart would say - "isnt it exciting?"... Yes Jackie - it sure is... not far off being my first 10 bagger (on a decent line of stock too boot - did take 18 months (and lots of self assurance - at several points...) to get here...)... Many people have hanging on this to happen - the downside (in my opine) is pretty much restricted (pending strong Ni prices) - while a pretty decent upside is there with all of the drivers on the horizon - PIO JV, A 57, Au Prod, Marriots, Expl. Tenement Acqs... This looks like a goer... I think a lot of the daytraders may be getting shaken out of late which can only be good... One question - is this the beginning of a takeover (just asking the question out loud?) - wouldn't be surprised - is dirt cheap for a small mid-size parent to consume...




I tend to agree with that statement. Looking cheap for a Nickel producer specially with the high price of Nickel. Some other Nickel stocks that have not produce anything yet are trading around $1 such as NIA. Looks like there is indeed a lot of upside to this one then.Day trader might now try to ride the wave if it break the 11-11.5 cts mark.


----------



## zaskar (3 May 2007)

auz just hit a 3.5 year high at 12 cents...
probably won't take off straight away, but if it can hold here and consolidate, has the potential to run...


----------



## Ang (3 May 2007)

Corrections the auction after 3.30PM took the close too 12.5 cents with 18.6M buyers and only 12M sellers at the close. Should open above 12.5 cents tomorrow and the depth of the Darvas box shows a 5 cent margin to 16.5 cents. However if it did reach 16.5 cents it would have broke the ALL TIME high of 14.6 cents and could be a saucer up. Using the Saucer depth there is a possible target of 27 cents. Will be very interesting tomorrow. See attached graph.
reg
ang


----------



## svensk (3 May 2007)

Volume at the end of trade was fantastic. Hoping for a higher open tomorrow.

Nice chart Ang, hope your prediction comes true


----------



## Ang (4 May 2007)

svensk said:


> Volume at the end of trade was fantastic. Hoping for a higher open tomorrow.
> 
> Nice chart Ang, hope your prediction comes true




Excellent On balance volume 25M buyers 15M sellers, should open at 13 cents.
kind regards
ang


----------



## Sodapop (4 May 2007)

About ####ing time this happened... Honestly - i think there's significant ether ahead of us... Looking at some of the companies that are nowhere but still trading on multiples - I wish Twiggy had gotten on board these guys - look at NIA $200m MC and what do they have??? 

Oh well... good things come to those who wait...


----------



## Ang (4 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> About ####ing time this happened... Honestly - i think there's significant ether ahead of us... Looking at some of the companies that are nowhere but still trading on multiples - I wish Twiggy had gotten on board these guys - look at NIA $200m MC and what do they have???
> 
> Oh well... good things come to those who wait...




My market depth calc was correct opened 13cents, high of 13.5cents. Hope the bloody day traders don't profit out too much today. I am expecting a good day on this one otherwise.
kind reg
ang


----------



## Sodapop (4 May 2007)

Ang said:


> My market depth calc was correct opened 13cents, high of 13.5cents. Hope the bloody day traders don't profit out too much today. I am expecting a good day on this one otherwise.
> kind reg
> ang





I think a lot of them are being washed out in the strong break above 10cents... 3 more cents and she's my first 10-bagger...


----------



## zaskar (4 May 2007)

Not trying to dampen the mood or anything, but saw a couple of larger sell orders earlier this morning.  Be careful ASFers.


----------



## Ang (4 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> Not trying to dampen the mood or anything, but saw a couple of larger sell orders earlier this morning.  Be careful ASFers.




And for those large sellers there were large buyers buying the share between 13 and 13.5, so what has that got to do with the share price??? 
kind reg
ang


----------



## zaskar (4 May 2007)

Ang said:


> And for those large sellers there were large buyers buying the share between 13 and 13.5, so what has that got to do with the share price???
> kind reg
> ang




only that today's share price remained steady due to a large number of smaller buyers and a few larger sellers.  if you accept that people with $400k spare to throw at a small miner GENERALLY know more than the smaller buyers, you'd say caution was probably a good way to proceed.


----------



## Fab (5 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> only that today's share price remained steady due to a large number of smaller buyers and a few larger sellers.  if you accept that people with $400k spare to throw at a small miner GENERALLY know more than the smaller buyers, you'd say caution was probably a good way to proceed.




Or maybe it is a CFD trader trying to make a quick buck based on charting. Big order do not always mean that they know what they are doing


----------



## Ang (7 May 2007)

Every body still hanging in there, it seems the way the trades have been going in the past few days there is some profit taking happening. It reads like another WMT where the price retraced for 2 and 3 day and then started on it's merry way to 20 cents and eventually to 46 cents. I just have the same feeling looking at the price and volume movemnt AUZ is acting in the same manner.
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## paperclip (7 May 2007)

there was a bit of share price action around this area a year or two ago. we may well hover in this range ( .11cents would be a 60% fib retrace ) for some time. LT holder that i am, i feel quite comfy with that and am very confident that this company's share price  will move to much higher levels given a one to two years time frame. infact i believe the share price will be many multiples than what it is today. 
Only my opinion thou!

cheers PC


----------



## hitmanlam (7 May 2007)

Yes, i believe it will be a multiple too...........long term.  Short term, it could do anything.

My thinking is that it will bounce of support at 10 -10.5c before it starts its next leg up.  I remember when WMT first broke resistance @ 10c to 13c ish.  The next day saw a fall of 30%!  It then gathered momentum again to run to where it is today.  You see it with alot to stocks.  Breaks resistance, resistance become support, bounces and then BOOM, it flies!

My opinion, will bounce of support before is goes for its next run.  Already hold some & will top up if it ever reaches 10c.  I am a firm believer in the long term future of this stock.


----------



## HOT STOCKS (8 May 2007)

Yes, I agree that AUZ may go multiple, possibly over the next two months, May/June 2007. Looking at the charts of AUZ from September/October 2006, price, volume, MACD, EMA and Divergence together with the many company announcements all appear to have led to share price multiples within those two months. The following six months laid a solid foundation with which to build the recent share price increase. The smart money may start to buy up big within a week or two as the share price takes a short rest between 0.110 and 0.135 cents before the share price jumps again, maybe getting ready to run up to $0.27 cents over the next two months. 
High nickel prices and global supply shortages combined with the new Location 45 tenement acquisition possibly holding high grades of gold and nickel totalling 86 km squared:
“The additional land holding will almost double our current tenement position within this world class nickel region.”
“This acquisition continues Australian Mines’ strategy of acquiring tenements which host advanced nickel resources and advanced exploration prospects. The acquisition follows in the footsteps of the Marriott’s acquisition last October, and positions the Company well to grow production into the future,”
Quotes from Australia Mines’ Chief Operating Officer, Brett Young.
ASX Announcement 3 May 2007
That is good enough for me. How soon can we see the high-grade drill reports? 
A point of interest: BLAIR Nickel Mine and Location 45, south of Kalgoorlie, W.A. can be viewed on Google Earth at:
Longitude: E121.71669
Latitude: S30.910614
Always do your own research. Kind regards.


----------



## HOT STOCKS (8 May 2007)

Hot off the press, so to speak!
I just had a very interesting conversation with Brett Young - Executive Director / Chief Operations Officer / Company Secretary of Australian Mines Limited AUZ.

“The L Shoot is continuing on from the A shoot” (Sounds great to me.)
Brett mentioned how Australian Mines had good cash flow.
More information is available complete with diagram on the company website at: http://www.australianmines.com.au/diamond_drilling_update.93.html

I asked, “Is there going to be any exciting announcements coming out on the Australian Stock Exchange in regard to Australian mines?” Brett Young said that an announcement might be released within two weeks. 

Then hoping for some really interesting information I asked Brett Young a final question, “As an investor, is there anything else that you can tell me? 
Brett Young said, “If you can hang in for 6 months the share price should be over 20 cents” I said, “Okay, that is kind of what I was thinking.” 

Then I thanked Brett Young for his time and hung up.

I hope someone finds this interesting. Kind regards.


----------



## paperclip (8 May 2007)

well that all sounds very good HOTSTOCKS. i might give that post a little cut and paste for some other interested parties else where if thats okay? i tend to believe what you've stated above to be true and correct as i've talked with BY before and found him a very nice guy willing to give as much info as he can without breaking the rules.

cheers PC


----------



## HOT STOCKS (8 May 2007)

Thank you paperclip. I am glad to be at your service. Any information that I post can be used by anyone who thinks it may be useful in promoting Australian Mines.
Kind regards.


----------



## paperclip (8 May 2007)

I have since emailed B Young to try and find out what sort of area A01C was: re: percentage and width wise, to get a handle on what they may be working there way back up into!
Alls well in AUZ by the looks........happy to hold.

cheers PC


----------



## HOT STOCKS (8 May 2007)

Good work paperclip. I would be very interested to know if you find out any useful information in regard to the A01C Shoot. 

I would like to know how much high-grade nickel is contained within the mineralisation possibly to continue under Area 57 that is truncated by a local fault. Drilling continues so as to interpret and fully understand if there are any repetitions of Area 57 at depth. My feeling is that there will be enough extra nickel found to extend the life of the Blair mine and generate more cash flow. 

In regard to the L Shoot and Area 57 at depth, if there is an announcement similar to the one below on the 6th September 2006,
I would expect a significant share price increase to follow:
“Nickel resources increased by 45% at Blair Mine, WA”
http://www.australianmines.com.au/nickel_resoureces_increase_by_45.79.html

Kind regards.


----------



## Ang (8 May 2007)

Thanks guys for your reasearch, me being the accountant and looking at the balance sheet and so on matches with what you are all saying. I just hope the Market see it that way in the next few weeks or months. 
kind regards
ang


----------



## HOT STOCKS (9 May 2007)

Thank you for your comment Ang. It is great to have an accountant backing up what I have been thinking about Australian Mines. I am sure Brett Young of Australian Mines would agree with your comments. The Market is harder to predict than the share price and volume of any stock. Kind regards.


----------



## nizar (9 May 2007)

Pullback to the breakout point on decreased volumes, man, this is so so textbook... Just need a white candle 2mrw to confirm, or if another red day cannot close below 10.5...

Looks the goods.


----------



## paperclip (10 May 2007)

Brett's reply to the A01C quiry:-

A01C was mined by WMC from near surface to the 1155 level - a vertical extent of some 140m. Last mining at the 1155 level was in mid 1991. 
The massive sulphide in the A01C shoot varied from 2-3m wide and grades of the stopes were generally at or above 3% Ni. 

There has been no mining of A01C shoot since 1991 and there is a possibility that the mineralisation intersected in AMUG202 may be a further occurrence of A01C shoot some 45m vertically below where it was last mined by WMC. Further drilling in the vicinity of the AMUG202 intersection is required to test this possibility. 

Hope this answers your query. 

cheers PC


----------



## Ang (14 May 2007)

I wander if evey Nickle investor today has been pumping their money on NIA as that has jumped 50+cent and as some other forum memebrs said before not making any money, where as AUZ has been mining and mad $6M and has new tenamnets and gone to 11 cents. What is going on in this stupid market!!!
regards
ang


----------



## hitmanlam (14 May 2007)

Ang said:


> I wander if evey Nickle investor today has been pumping their money on NIA as that has jumped 50+cent and as some other forum memebrs said before not making any money, where as AUZ has been mining and mad $6M and has new tenamnets and gone to 11 cents. What is going on in this stupid market!!!
> regards
> ang




Market sentiment i guess.  Market never follows logic.  Majority rules!  The crowd follows NIA and the sp will go up accordingly.  Which is why volume is such an important indicator if not the best.  Don't worry ang, AUZ will have it's day.  You just gotta be patient.


----------



## drasicjazz (16 May 2007)

here she goes ...
opening very strong this morning 
let s see what she can do... 
this will be my first big ride I guess
very happy


----------



## Fab (16 May 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> here she goes ...
> opening very strong this morning
> let s see what she can do...
> this will be my first big ride I guess
> very happy




I am the same. I have been waiting for last 8 months for this one to jump up as for example NIA is doing and it looks like it is just doing that now. Why? I am not so sure


----------



## M1llion (16 May 2007)

Ann just relesed, lookin good aquiring the place next door. lol. hig prospects of gold and nickle.
ready to jump now.


----------



## Fab (16 May 2007)

M1llion said:


> Ann just relesed, lookin good aquiring the place next door. lol. hig prospects of gold and nickle.
> ready to jump now.




Looking good but it looks to me like there was some insider trading there as AUZ was already up in good volume before the annoucement


----------



## zaskar (21 May 2007)

surprised no-one has posted yet - up 39 % on strong open this morning.  annoucement on blair nickel mine with intersects:

AMUG 232 6578974 376845 416 81.5 89.5 8.0 8.20
96.5 100.5 4.0 10.97
AMUG 233 6578974 376845 416 29.0 32.0 3.0 1.62
84.0 85.0 1.0 2.58
AMUG 223 6578970 376852 416 82.5 86.5 4.0 10.60
AMUG 252 6578970 376852 416 102.4 108.3 5.9 4.30


----------



## Fab (21 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> surprised no-one has posted yet - up 39 % on strong open this morning.  annoucement on blair nickel mine with intersects:
> 
> AMUG 232 6578974 376845 416 81.5 89.5 8.0 8.20
> 96.5 100.5 4.0 10.97
> ...




Wow I just checked again and it is up now 47%. Could go up like NIA as I said in previous post at least AUZ is a producer not like NIA which is trading over $1.30 based on speculation and Andrew Forrest who recently joined their board


----------



## Ang (21 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> surprised no-one has posted yet - up 39 % on strong open this morning.  annoucement on blair nickel mine with intersects:
> 
> AMUG 232 6578974 376845 416 81.5 89.5 8.0 8.20
> 96.5 100.5 4.0 10.97
> ...




I was surprised also, I guess there are aselect amount of forum day traders that like to talk about their favourite stock and ramp those stock and not follow a stock like this that has all the fundementals and at last the market is valuing the stock where it should be. As I said beofore NIA is not producing and is trading over $1, hopefully we can see this one up there soon, with the amount of resourse they have.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (21 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> surprised no-one has posted yet - up 39 % on strong open this morning.  annoucement on blair nickel mine with intersects:
> 
> AMUG 232 6578974 376845 416 81.5 89.5 8.0 8.20
> 96.5 100.5 4.0 10.97
> ...




57% up and all silent Zaskar can't believe it!! I am still hanging on to these little babies. 
kind regards
ang


----------



## Sodapop (21 May 2007)

Beleive it!!!

Obscene day... I am expecting tommorrow to bring more of the same if the closing auction and intraday price action is anything to go by... Not going to be drawn on a price - but she's got a definite strong upward trajectory... 

Stars are aligning for AUZ - if only they hadn't gone that PIO JV... Oh well...


----------



## drasicjazz (21 May 2007)

looking at NIA... mmm 
could we realy expect a 1 dollar from this puppy??
i m happy to believe it althou please can somebody stop me from dreaming
and put my feet back on the ground
more than 50% in a day!!: 
and what a day, the mob went total nuts
i got in at 0.11 but have no real traget of selling 
 ...
how do i target a good price in a situation like this

anyone?
thanks


----------



## miiine (21 May 2007)

as i've found out painfully on many an occasion, greed can be an evil thing. let's not get too carried away.

that said, very nice rise - i've been watching these babies since they were 7 or 8 cents...i wish now i had got on back then, was lucky enough to get in at 16.5c this afternoon *just* before the 18c close - am looking for it to gap up tomorrow and it'd be nice to have clear skies after that 

it IS interesting tho how AUZ is already a producer however is priced at just a few cents compared to NIA who hasn't even found anything for sure and is about $1.50... hopefully this means a big market up-rating of AUZ rather than a down-rating of NIA... I may be horribly wrong tho.


----------



## Sodapop (21 May 2007)

Hey drasc. - i will be presumptious here and guess that you are a newbie at this, and are going throught the high that you get (early on) when you crack a decent profit (if you are not you shouldn't really be positing the qn.)... All i can say is that (in my personal experience) - it is (just that) personal experience (winning and losing so to speak)... some people swear by exit prices - truth is this is an insane market and a lot of this risk management stuff if followed can lose you A LOT of potential money... case in point i bought into this in august 05 and there have been times where i regretted holding on to (even though in my mind i had very valid arguments for keeping it - but it never became a losing position)...  in the last 6 months or so my views have obviously been vindicated (up over 1000%)... The one i will say - and it is the most simple rule: cut your losers and let you winners run... when you sell is a decision YOU and YOU ALONE should make... 

As with regards to keeping or selling AUZ - i personally have every intention of keeping my shareholding for a while yet... you have some thinking to do kimosabi...


----------



## nomore4s (21 May 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> looking at NIA... mmm
> could we realy expect a 1 dollar from this puppy??
> i m happy to believe it althou please can somebody stop me from dreaming
> and put my feet back on the ground
> ...




lol, the million dollar question. Just let it run and if you're not a long term holder set a tight stop a couple of cents behind the sp(and be happy with what profit you end up with, but you could leave a bit on the table this way). I personally will be giving it a bit of room and see what happens, it could run pretty hard especially as it is a producer, seems fairly undervalued to me but it's what the market thinks that matters.
Chart looks pretty good after today, massive volume, very good close, hopefully a good day tomorrow.


----------



## hoppielimp (21 May 2007)

Hey Dras,

When to get out ?  Some people I know when, letsay, this stock hits 22 cents, they will sell half so that their inital investment is recouped.  The theory then is you ride the stock for free come what may...

The timing of when you buy and then the sp takes off shortly thereafter is a rarity, so it depends really on if you let it all ride and it all goes horribly wrong can you withstand the loss ?

Selling half on doubling in purchase price, or whatever ratio you feel it is worthwhile to recoup you initial investment given the sudden stellar rise, is a safe and prudent decision, if you really have no feel as to where you believe this stock will end up and don't know where to get off.

//edit
This is just one point of view...to add to the many other views... good luck on your decision


----------



## drasicjazz (21 May 2007)

alright ...thanks a lot guys 
seems like a lot of possitive thoughts  
i was able to look at the market dept for the last half hour of the day, after work and it seemed like buy frenzy

now about the stops ...
do your guys all work with conditional sell orders 
never used it 
i buy/sell at the end of the day when i get home from work 3:30 pm

looks like i m not only a newbee but also an amature...:run: 

Cheers guys


----------



## nomore4s (21 May 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> alright ...thanks a lot guys
> seems like a lot of possitive thoughts
> i was able to look at the market dept for the last half hour of the day, after work and it seemed like buy frenzy
> 
> ...




lol, Most of as are amateurs here so don't wory too much. Exits are always hard and there are alot of theories on it. Hoppielimps suggestion could be a good one for you though seeing as you got on @11c as 22c tomorrow could be a possiblity (depending on your postion size though).
You just need to find a strategiy that suits you and your style of trading.


----------



## Ang (22 May 2007)

It looks like it has found support at 16 cents and resistance at 18 cents so you sould see it break 18 cents and fly to the 20's in the next couple of days.
Looking good and I agree it is undervalued and that is why so many went through yesterday.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## drasicjazz (22 May 2007)

well looks like i made up my mind...
and got me a topup at 0.165 insted of selling the lot
let s hope it was a good move
but at the volume auz is trading i don't think i shout worry


----------



## Fab (22 May 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> well looks like i made up my mind...
> and got me a topup at 0.165 insted of selling the lot
> let s hope it was a good move
> but at the volume auz is trading i don't think i shout worry




Good move. If I had some more money to invest I think I would have a bet on this one too.


----------



## landlord (22 May 2007)

I am not sure about support at 0.16 -- looks like it dropped through that near close today.  Hopefully there won't be too much early profit taking tomorrow (as I suspect today was all about).


----------



## nomore4s (22 May 2007)

landlord said:


> I am not sure about support at 0.16 -- looks like it dropped through that near close today.  Hopefully there won't be too much early profit taking tomorrow (as I suspect today was all about).




16c was support for most of the day until the weak close when it got taken out. Still good vol but alot of selling pressure today, no doubt plenty of profit taking.
As far as T/A goes, todays retreat of the sp at least brings it back with in the B/bands and brings the stochs back a bit, macd may still be abit over extended.
With around 455 million shares on issue, the last 2 days vol is around 50% of that.
Not sure what tomorrow will bring but the amount of selling today and the weak close worries me though.


----------



## Ang (22 May 2007)

I was alittle disapointed that the 16 cent mark was broken and close at 15.5 cents, however most stocks closed lower today and there was a little bit of profit taking. It seems it still following the sam etrend as WMT (615M on issue). I remember I bailed out of WMT on the same sort of timing as we are today, only to see it put on another 50% weeks latter. The good thing about AUZ is that it is making Money and medium to long term it should be a very strong stock. Any weakness tommorow, I will be topping up.
kind reg
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (22 May 2007)

Ang and others, you weren't the only ones today a little disappointed / surprised at today's lacklustre performance, especially after reading so many of you had thought that today it would have reached peaks in the low 20's  

The prime reason was profit taking, but if there is any upside to this is that it is a good time to pick up a small (or big) parcel for cheap $$

I, myself am considering doing this tomorrow. We will see what happens with it tommorow, there was a substancial abount of volume today and there are currently alot of buyers, but then also a considerable amount of sellers, all hovering around that 18c resistance mark. 

For this reason I don't think that tomorrow will see prices above 18.5c. But what do it know !


----------



## nomore4s (22 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> For this reason I don't think that tomorrow will see prices above 18.5c. But what do it know !




I think you could be right (though I hope not: ) I don't think it will get over 18.5c tomorrow either, my best guess is that tomorrow will be slightly down or even but hopefully it holds around the 15c/16c mark, but this is purely a guess and I'm wrong alot (as my other half constantly tells me ).


----------



## landlord (22 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> ... but this is purely a guess and I'm wrong alot (as my other half constantly tells me ).




Hm - that sounds familiar -- I've had some bad picks these last 2 weeks and my better half is pretty fed up with me...


----------



## Ang (22 May 2007)

Has one got a brokers valuation based on the amount of shares on issue with AUZ compared to the maount on issue with NIA and the amount of resourse NIA has verses the amount AUZ has and taking into account that AUZ is producing. Once we know that i think it is safe to say it should be all blue sky from here with a slight little pain along the way. My short to medium term target is 24.5 cents based on the depth of the nexed phase. Ie it broke 11.5 cents to 18 cents = difference of 6.5 cents add 6.5 cents to 18 cents you get the 24.5 cents, however i feel he valuation if there is one out there should support this target plus more.
kind regards
Ang


----------



## hoppielimp (23 May 2007)

Have I read that announcement on becoming a substantial holder correctly ?  A Director has picked up 33,000,000 Shares on the 22/5/07 ?

That would be priced somewhere between 15.5-17.5 cents on that day...?

Surely a good thing ?

Can't see an exercise of options or the like...so presuming this is on-market ?


----------



## hoppielimp (23 May 2007)

Ignore my post just, sorry, can't read. Average price 14.11 cents.  However 2.26% picked up yesterday.  I presuming that is the case due to reporting requires anything over 5% to lodge a 603 ?  Cudn't see previous 603's from the Investment Co.

Oh yes..he's a director of the Investment Co., not AUZ.

Need new specs.  Sorry.  Couldn't find a button to edit my previous post


----------



## zaskar (23 May 2007)

Well with 30 mins left to trade it looks like AUZ is set to close at or above the all time high.  Decent volume and well - a nice recovery after yesterdays sell off.


----------



## Fab (23 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> Well with 30 mins left to trade it looks like AUZ is set to close at or above the all time high.  Decent volume and well - a nice recovery after yesterdays sell off.




Very impressive closing price 20 cents with 56 millions transactions volume is quite amazing. I still believe there is much much more to go for this one. Just get someone like Andrew Forrest on the board and it might go past the $2 mark


----------



## Sodapop (23 May 2007)

Fab said:


> Very impressive closing price 20 cents with 56 millions transactions volume is quite amazing. I still believe there is much much more to go for this one. Just get someone like Andrew Forrest on the board and it might go past the $2 mark




Whoa there cowboy!!! Keep buying it and might go there... i`d be happy with a lazy 4000% (50c for my holding)... but each to their own... remember NIA have the allure (i`d consider it a spectre if anything) of the "famous" Posideon deposit... Kind of worrysome that the Posideon deposit is back in play - since the last time in the late 60`s it presaged a meltdown of miners...

I however do appreciate your fervor though Fab... since i have been high on these guys (and cheerleading them since about the 1.6c mark)... Definitely a no-brainer stock in my honest opinion...


----------



## nomore4s (23 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> I think you could be right (though I hope not: ) I don't think it will get over 18.5c tomorrow either, my best guess is that tomorrow will be slightly down or even but hopefully it holds around the 15c/16c mark, but this is purely a guess and I'm wrong alot (as my other half constantly tells me ).




lol, told you I'm wrong alot but sometimes it's a good thing  Good last half an hour and pretty good close.
1.6c, well done sodapop. I'd be happy with anywhere near 50c, hell I'd be happy with anything over 30c


----------



## zaskar (23 May 2007)

just a bit of intraday info today.  there were 9 inidividual trades of over 2 million shares - 8 of them were buys.  The largest was just a tad over 5 million @ 18 cents @ 3:31.  the sell was for 3.6 million shares @ 17 @ 12:26

apologies all was looking at mismatched data - all 9 trades were buys


----------



## drasicjazz (23 May 2007)

could we conclude if people are buying this amounts at these prices that it is still cheap to buy
i got some $$ left and i don't know were to put it in 

anyone looking at ssc 
because it looks like heating up there as well
anyway an other million dollar question
any thoughts?

and cheers to all


----------



## Fab (23 May 2007)

zaskar said:


> just a bit of intraday info today.  there were 9 inidividual trades of over 2 million shares - 8 of them were buys.  The largest was just a tad over 5 million @ 18 cents @ 3:31.  the sell was for 3.6 million shares @ 17 @ 12:26
> 
> apologies all was looking at mismatched data - all 9 trades were buys




Zaskar,

Where can you see all this individual buying or selling orders ? I am with commsec and I can’t figure out how to see when small or big buying or selling orders go through


----------



## Sodapop (23 May 2007)

Fab said:


> Zaskar,
> 
> Where can you see all this individual buying or selling orders ? I am with commsec and I can’t figure out how to see when small or big buying or selling orders go through




Commsec are gougy types and only give that as a premium content (as far as i am aware)... I was a TD Waterhouse customer before they sold to Commsec and they provided awesome market depth, trades, etc... Commsec deems the "extra cost" of providing such data as being worthy of gouging customers... 

Check this Fab: www.stocknessmonster.com provides what you are after 1/2 hr delayed...


----------



## Ang (23 May 2007)

Like i have been saying since it was 11 cents where are all the forum members and now we have all woken up and realised that this stock is going places. The strong close and the heavy Directors interest shows that clearly. NIA watch out here comes AUZ. No one has done a comparison of the valuation of this stock yet, i have been looking everywhere, any takers??
kind reg
ang


----------



## nomore4s (23 May 2007)

Ang said:


> Like i have been saying since it was 11 cents where are all the forum members and now we have all woken up and realised that this stock is going places. The strong close and the heavy Directors interest shows that clearly. NIA watch out here comes AUZ. No one has done a comparison of the valuation of this stock yet, i have been looking everywhere, any takers??
> kind reg
> ang




Sorry Ang, I trade mainly with T/A my F/A is pretty poor. Maybe with NIA at it's current price it's made AUZ look more attractive to some investors.


----------



## Ang (23 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Sorry Ang, I trade mainly with T/A my F/A is pretty poor. Maybe with NIA at it's current price it's made AUZ look more attractive to some investors.




Please explain what T/A and F/A means, i don't get what you mean??   
kind reg
ang


----------



## landlord (23 May 2007)

Ang said:


> Please explain what T/A and F/A means, i don't get what you mean??
> kind reg
> ang




T/A --- Technical Analysis  (i.e. looking at chart patterns)

F/A --- Fundamental Analysis  (i.e. studying stock fundamentals - company finances/reports etc.)

Some traders blend these two to a greater or lesser extent -- personally I do T/A backed up with some F/A to be sure I'm not looking at an empty promise.
HTH


----------



## Ang (23 May 2007)

landlord said:


> T/A --- Technical Analysis  (i.e. looking at chart patterns)
> 
> F/A --- Fundamental Analysis  (i.e. studying stock fundamentals - company finances/reports etc.)
> 
> ...




Exactly what I do and that is why I claimed the company has strong balance sheet and is making money unlike some of these others that are going up just because of some hope they have a good prospect. What I have been trying to find out is the valuation of AUZ based on the its resourses. Have you done the fundamental analysis on this stock with an indication of the book value??
kind reg
ang


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

Some big orders went through today and monday.
1million+ orders.
I was watching today depth at 16/16.5, then one buyer came and cleaned up about 2million at .165 and it was on to the next level.
Thats when i knew i had to get in (17c entry).

Iv always liked this stock and wanted to get in on the initial breakout to 10.5c about 2 weeks ago, she gave me plenty of time at 11-12c but still i (somewhat foolishly) didnt buy.

After mondays big day i thought yesterday 20c++ but good to see she gave me another chance to get onboard - thanks AUZ.

Nice to see most of todays action coming in professional hour, 30m volume came after 3'oclock.

2mrw should be good...


----------



## nomore4s (23 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Some big orders went through today and monday.
> 1million+ orders.
> I was watching today depth at 16/16.5, then one buyer came and cleaned up about 2million at .165 and it was on to the next level.
> Thats when i knew i had to get in (17c entry).
> ...




lol I hope so Nizar but the last hour was good on Monday too. I actually thought you were already onboard. I got a 2nd parcel(small top up) at 18c today, so hoping for really good things now


----------



## zaskar (24 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> Commsec are gougy types and only give that as a premium content (as far as i am aware)... I was a TD Waterhouse customer before they sold to Commsec and they provided awesome market depth, trades, etc... Commsec deems the "extra cost" of providing such data as being worthy of gouging customers...
> 
> Check this Fab: www.stocknessmonster.com provides what you are after 1/2 hr delayed...




thanks Sodapop.  Fab also try tradingroom.com.au.  stocknessmonster will only show a buy or sell when it changes the price, so they are not necessarily individual trades - ie 10 consecutive buys at 16 will be lumped together, as say a 1 million dollar buy when really it 10 people.  Personal i verify everything with tradingroom's intraday data...


----------



## landlord (24 May 2007)

Okay folks - down 2c to 18c today so far - anybody have any projections?  The market is down today though, so perhaps that's why...


----------



## Ang (24 May 2007)

Nickle prices overnight were down about 1200 points so that would have an affect on this one and as you claimed most metal prices were down so the market overall was down today. The metal prices went down like they did on Tuesday night and AUZ closed on Tuesday at 15.5cents only to recover yesturday with Nickle going up. This did have very good support all day at 18 cents, part from 3pm to 3.40pm some nervouse small traders getting out at Market price forsing it to 17.5 cents. At one stage a seller was at the ductch Aucution with a 10,000 sell at 10.5 cents. If Metal prices go back up overnight it should recover tommorow, especially when some large buys went this morning to 21 cents. Market depth at close now is still stong with 23M buyers and 23M sellers
kind reg
ang


----------



## landlord (25 May 2007)

Ang said:


> Nickle prices overnight were down about 1200 points so that would have an affect on this one and as you claimed most metal prices were down so the market overall was down today.
> ....
> If Metal prices go back up overnight it should recover tommorow,
> ...
> ...




Hm - well nickel prices slipped further on the LME it looks like (where is the best source for metal prices, by the way?) - but hopefully optimism will reign today.


----------



## Ang (25 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Hm - well nickel prices slipped further on the LME it looks like (where is the best source for metal prices, by the way?) - but hopefully optimism will reign today.




Try the attached web site below, however if you have foxtel, like i do, every mrning I watch Bloomberg which gives an update of metal, oil and Market update ever few minutes on markets overseas. A very good indication what our market is going to be like in the morning.

Even thought he price of Nickel went down again and the rest of the market went down, AUZ finished stong at 18 cents. if the market permits should see it in high twenties next week.
Kind reg
ang

http://www.thebulliondesk.com/


----------



## aaronphetamine (28 May 2007)

A very strong start for AUZ today already over 18million trades and up 2.5c on last close. Going very well. Its meeting some resistance around the 20.5c mark, but give it some time, it will make it through.
Very good volumes as well. and some big orders being brought up!


----------



## landlord (28 May 2007)

Thanks for the link, Ang.

Monday - a strong start, true, but I've seen that it seems to have an initial spike before it settles on a mean price for the day -- it looks like that price is 0.195 today.


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Thanks for the link, Ang.
> 
> Monday - a strong start, true, but I've seen that it seems to have an initial spike before it settles on a mean price for the day -- it looks like that price is 0.195 today.




Yeah was looking ok earlier, but as mentioned, after the 1st hour of trade things tend to settle down. Was hoping some buyers will come in late this arvo like a couple of times last week but am doubtful now as there looks to be plenty of sellers at around that 19/19.5c mark . But you never know.


----------



## landlord (28 May 2007)

Hi Folks,

Does today's close look like an inverted kangaroo tail to anyone?   With the slow stochastic turning down it looks like there's some short-term pain due.  Any contrary opinions?


----------



## Ang (28 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Does today's close look like an inverted kangaroo tail to anyone?   With the slow stochastic turning down it looks like there's some short-term pain due.  Any contrary opinions?




No this baby seems to be following the general good resource sector. Up high this morning and profit taking this afternoon. There might be a retracement, however the sell in May go Away in June theory could be starting to come in play with the entire stock Market. The ony question I have we had a director cash in 500,000 of his 1M shares, and another taking up options. Has anyone got any idea of what that is about?
Kind regards
ang


----------



## drasicjazz (28 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> does today's close look like an inverted kangaroo tail to anyone?   With the slow stochastic turning down it looks like there's some short-term pain due.  Any contrary opinions?




can i ask what a inverted kangaroo tail is?
i have been looking at the chart but with all imagination i can t spot it
not realy sure what to look for
anyway cheers


----------



## landlord (28 May 2007)

Ang - I wondered about that as well -- my guess is that given the increase in share value the director has exercised his options, then transferred them into a super fund, but perhaps I wasn't paying proper attention to the announcements.

drasicjazz - the kangaroo tail pattern is where the OHLC (open-high-low-close) graph traces a low which is significantly below the close and the open for a given day - looking like a kangaroo balancing on a long tail.  The inverted kangaroo tail is where the tail points up rather than down (i.e. the high is significantly higher than the open or close for that bar).  Some people regard a tail as a sign of a reversal (perhaps short-term).   Given the other indicators for this stock are looking positive still (i.e. I haven't firm confirmation of a downturn) I am still holding and was wondering what people thought about this.


----------



## Ang (29 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Ang - I wondered about that as well -- my guess is that given the increase in share value the director has exercised his options, then transferred them into a super fund, but perhaps I wasn't paying proper attention to the announcements.
> 
> drasicjazz - the kangaroo tail pattern is where the OHLC (open-high-low-close) graph traces a low which is significantly below the close and the open for a given day - looking like a kangaroo balancing on a long tail.  The inverted kangaroo tail is where the tail points up rather than down (i.e. the high is significantly higher than the open or close for that bar).  Some people regard a tail as a sign of a reversal (perhaps short-term).   Given the other indicators for this stock are looking positive still (i.e. I haven't firm confirmation of a downturn) I am still holding and was wondering what people thought about this.




I am still in there and and now following using a 8,21 moving average, which still looks good. I am holding, the only question i have is can anyone answer todays announcement regarding change in significant holding. It seems, correct me if i am wrong, that a Director has cahsed in 10M shares. Am i correct here??
kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Ang (29 May 2007)

landlord said:


> Ang - I wondered about that as well -- my guess is that given the increase in share value the director has exercised his options, then transferred them into a super fund, but perhaps I wasn't paying proper attention to the announcements.
> 
> drasicjazz - the kangaroo tail pattern is where the OHLC (open-high-low-close) graph traces a low which is significantly below the close and the open for a given day - looking like a kangaroo balancing on a long tail.  The inverted kangaroo tail is where the tail points up rather than down (i.e. the high is significantly higher than the open or close for that bar).  Some people regard a tail as a sign of a reversal (perhaps short-term).   Given the other indicators for this stock are looking positive still (i.e. I haven't firm confirmation of a downturn) I am still holding and was wondering what people thought about this.




I am still in there and and now following using a 8,21 moving average, which still looks good. I am holding, the only question i have is can anyone answer todays announcement regarding change in significant holding. It seems, correct me if i am wrong, that a Director has cahsed in 10M shares. Am i correct here??
kind regards
Angelo


----------



## landlord (29 May 2007)

Ang said:


> I am still in there and and now following using a 8,21 moving average, which still looks good. I am holding, the only question i have is can anyone answer todays announcement regarding change in significant holding. It seems, correct me if i am wrong, that a Director has cahsed in 10M shares. Am i correct here??
> kind regards
> Angelo




I am still in too - though I'm getting mixed signals from my indicator bank... and it's getting pretty expensive to keep this up.

I don't think 10mill shares were sold by a director, but rather an investment company --- unless of course that is a company owned/operated by an AUZ director (Mr Santalucia).  That kind of volume from a single seller would of course have a clamping affect on a stock, depending on how long they took to dispose of the shares.

(My inverse kangaroo tail suspicion is bearing up though...)

By the way, Ang, what were you basing your suggestion AUZ would reach high 20's this week on?


----------



## Ang (29 May 2007)

landlord said:


> I am still in too - though I'm getting mixed signals from my indicator bank... and it's getting pretty expensive to keep this up.
> 
> I don't think 10mill shares were sold by a director, but rather an investment company --- unless of course that is a company owned/operated by an AUZ director (Mr Santalucia).  That kind of volume from a single seller would of course have a clamping affect on a stock, depending on how long they took to dispose of the shares.
> 
> ...




I placed a graph on a previous post showing  a saucer up which had the bottom of the saucer @ 4. cents and the top at 13.5 cents. This shows a depth of the saucer 9.5 cents. This will make the target 23.5 cents. I have also been looking at the market depth and that still remains more sellers than buyers and the gaph has the same feel as WMT and tha went to 45 cents. from 2.5 and a break of 10 cents.
kind reg
ang


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2007)

Am still in this one too. But could sell half my postion depending on the next few days.

Fairly good close today after being around 17-17.5c for most of the arvo. Looks to be some support forming at 17c on the chart. Needs to respect 17c a few more times though imo. Have circled a similar day to today on the chart ie red candle with a long tail and same sort of volume pattern. Would be good to see the same thing happen that happened after that candle, lol. I'm clutching at straws I know, but its late and I'm tired, thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

Australian Mines having a pretty good day as well as AAR toay

AUZ up 1c at 18.5c currently, and waiting to crack 19c.. at 11 million trades at 11.30am. Seems to be some buyers out there trying to retest the high, reaching alot of resistance but been able to crack through a bit of it so far.

After a few days of flat action its good to see it back up there


----------



## zaskar (1 June 2007)

3 very large single buy orders are responsible for the price rise in AUZ today.  dollar figures vary between $400-500k.

cheers,
james


----------



## bernardp (4 June 2007)

A ton of volume going through already this morning.... hitting 20c but retreating.... looking quite solid..


----------



## Ang (4 June 2007)

bernardp said:


> A ton of volume going through already this morning.... hitting 20c but retreating.... looking quite solid..




Looking good on a weekly Graph, came up as a deviation up today on my weekly scans, so blue skys from here guys.
kind regards
ang


----------



## nomore4s (4 June 2007)

Ang said:


> Looking good on a weekly Graph, came up as a deviation up today on my weekly scans, *so blue skys from here guys*.
> kind regards
> ang



Not sure about this Ang, imo needs to push through and close above 20c, to be considered blue skies, hopefully  it can do this in the next week or so.


----------



## samfisher18 (5 June 2007)

hey guys

I was just wondering why you guys believe the price would rise much above 20 c at all, i bought at 13.5 c and i consider 20c to be good value or even a bit overpriced. 

Maybe you guys are expecting a good financial ?

Sorry for my ignorance but i just dont understand how it could keep on rising above 20c until some ann

Cheers


----------



## Ang (5 June 2007)

samfisher18 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I was just wondering why you guys believe the price would rise much above 20 c at all, i bought at 13.5 c and i consider 20c to be good value or even a bit overpriced.
> 
> ...




How do you work out that 20 cents is overpriced? 
The reason why I consider this stock as being under priced is that it makes over $10M pa as a Producer of Nickel whn there are other stock like NIA is $1.40 with no production and still exploring. The other thing is looking at the volume that has been bought between 17cents and 21 cents, represents the total of 456M shares on issue. So most shareholders that are now holding have purchased in the high teens or low twenties. People just do not buy these type of quantities without knowing something. I have asked on previouse occasions if anyone had a book value of AUZ, however no one could provide the detail. Have you a valuation?
kind reg
ang


----------



## miiine (5 June 2007)

You have a very valid point Ang, that AUZ seems very under-priced compared to NIA or even WMT (I hold both AUZ and WMT). Being a producer (although really very small, relatively speaking), is an advantage - but IMHO what we shareholders need is a resource upgrade or significant find - that'll get the share price really working.

NIA shot up on the anticipation of future results - hopefully AUZ will do the same.


----------



## Ang (5 June 2007)

miiine said:


> You have a very valid point Ang, that AUZ seems very under-priced compared to NIA or even WMT (I hold both AUZ and WMT). Being a producer (although really very small, relatively speaking), is an advantage - but IMHO what we shareholders need is a resource upgrade or significant find - that'll get the share price really working.
> 
> NIA shot up on the anticipation of future results - hopefully AUZ will do the same.




I feel those buying on antisipation and gut feel are gamblers rather than investors.You make a great comparison with WMT even though WMT is a Uranium explorer it also shot up many moths ago from 11 cents to 20 cents and it also traded it's entire isued capital in one week to consolidate between 9 cents ant 17 cents, however once it broke 17 cents to 19 cents it went to 32 cents. Great trade it later went to 45 cents to now consolidate at 31 cents. AUZ has some of the same trading paterns as WMT,
kind regards
ang


----------



## samfisher18 (5 June 2007)

hey ang

I was just looking at the P/E, i know its not the flashiest way to evaluate a stock but when i bought its was around 8 and at 20c it'd be around 12. 
Thats what i based my comment on. I am relatively new to this, and i only wanted to get opinion on why you guys thought it would go higher than 20c. But i see your point and i guess it is in my best interest as well that it goes higher as i still hold. I just thought it would take time like getting a feasibility study from bounty or exploration results from Lake Yindarlgooda or a good financial at the end of june( which would kinda be expected given the price of nickel) or other such developments would be cause for a reevaluation of the stock. 

As for gambling when i bought this stock it wasnt a gamble at all, it was bought on solid fundamentals, i actually wanted to buy at 11.5 but couldnt so had to buy at 13.5. 

I am relatively new to this, but i still want to ask questions, because imho thats the best way to learn 

Cheers


----------



## nizar (5 June 2007)

miiine said:


> You have a very valid point Ang, that AUZ seems very under-priced compared to NIA or even WMT (I hold both AUZ and WMT). Being a producer (although really very small, relatively speaking), is an advantage - but IMHO what we shareholders need is a resource upgrade or significant find - that'll get the share price really working.
> 
> NIA shot up on the anticipation of future results - hopefully AUZ will do the same.




NIA shot up because Andrew Forrest bought a s&*tload of shares and as a result of that got a position on the board.

A mate of mine got a call from his broker (Citigroup) the day before at 25c.

Isnt that sweet if a share goes up BECAUSE you bought in.

Those guys dont lose money.

Now i understand why Gekko said that he doesn't throw darts, he bets on sure things.

You know another thing he said, if your not on the inside, your on the outside 

Sorry guys for the offtopic.


----------



## nizar (5 June 2007)

Ang said:


> I feel those buying on antisipation and gut feel are gamblers rather than investors.You make a great comparison with WMT even though WMT is a Uranium explorer it also shot up many moths ago from 11 cents to 20 cents and it also traded it's entire isued capital in one week to consolidate between 9 cents ant 17 cents, however once it broke 17 cents to 19 cents it went to 32 cents. Great trade it later went to 45 cents to now consolidate at 31 cents. AUZ has some of the same trading paterns as WMT,
> kind regards
> ang




Actually my first entry in WMT was 6cents in November.
Im too embarrassed to tell you where i sold it


----------



## Mousie (6 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Actually my first entry in WMT was 6cents in November.
> Im too embarrassed to tell you where i sold it




If only I knew about WMT @6c, and if only your invested money was mine.

If only, if only, if only...................

Boy would my %age gain be so much handsomer...


----------



## drasicjazz (8 June 2007)

auz isn't feeling so good these days
anyone with some wise words? 
or even a chart?
i was seeing a decrease in selling volume and i thought that today 
would be a good day for a fliparound
but  there are now 5 000 000 + shares on offer at .175
seems like a lot to me

anyway 
maybe a few words to all the sellers...
why not sell at .20 
i prommise it would be better for all of us...:


----------



## bernardp (8 June 2007)

The market was down 79 points and the stock at close did not go up nor down... what on earth more do you want?

The depth is still there, it's a mid to long term hold for most... but as always, your money your decisions...


----------



## Ang (12 June 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> auz isn't feeling so good these days
> anyone with some wise words?
> or even a chart?
> i was seeing a decrease in selling volume and i thought that today
> ...




I thought I would put up my graph as i got all excited today when AUZ formed another weekly darvas box. The graph shows a certain hold with a stop loss at 13 cents and an accumulation or buy at a break of 21 cents. The only issue is with this stock is to keep an eye on Nickel prices and make sure they don't go below 32,000 as they were at 54,000 and are now 42,000. The cost of mining this mine is high and requres Nickle to stay above 32,000. Having said that if Nickle does go below 32,000, we will all be in truble as Nickle is the leading indicator for the resource sector for metal prices.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## drasicjazz (12 June 2007)

thanks a lot for that ANG
that clears a lot for me, and maybe others

i m always impressed with your graphs and expications

here we have boxes, with SAE has flags...
could you maybe give me the ones that are about to start an 
exponancial figure 

ps would you know were i can find the best updated chart/news of Nickle 

thanks again 
ANG


----------



## aaronphetamine (12 June 2007)

Yeah, Ang thanks alot for these graphs all the time. The nickel price really impacts AUZ doesnt it.. Its seems to have high volume all the time and lots of buyers (and sellers), but just cant get back up to those highs of weeks past.. I really hope the price of Nickel goes up! ahah... Im not into watching the prices of metals etc.. Is whats the changes of nickel falling and price and on the other hand gaining in price?


----------



## nomore4s (12 June 2007)

Ang said:


> I thought I would put up my graph as i got all excited today when AUZ formed another weekly darvas box. The graph shows a certain hold with a stop loss at 13 cents and an accumulation or buy at a break of 21 cents. The only issue is with this stock is to keep an eye on Nickel prices and make sure they don't go below 32,000 as they were at 54,000 and are now 42,000. The cost of mining this mine is high and requres Nickle to stay above 32,000. Having said that if Nickle does go below 32,000, we will all be in truble as Nickle is the leading indicator for the resource sector for metal prices.
> Kind reg
> ang




Yes nickle price is a bit of a worry for AUZ atm. But having said that imo it has held up quite well recently, Friday the market was down about 80 points but AUZ managed to hold 17c, and today it looked like it wanted to run till the whole market got sold down in the arvo and AUZ got sold back down to 17.5c. If tomorrow the market is green we might see AUZ push slightly higher.

Not sure I agree with your stop at 13c, depends on your timeframe I suppose, my current view is a close under 17c would probably see me out of the trade or at least half of my holding(protecting profit), and a break under 16c would be a bad sign imo. 13c just gives up too much profit for me.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Ang (12 June 2007)

The best web site for this is as follows: 
http://www.basemetals.com/Nickel/

The Daily and weekly charts look worse than the monthly chart.
kind regards
Ang


----------



## Ang (13 June 2007)

Interesting Nickel took a beating overnight hiting 39,000 to close at 40,000, however AUZ was up this morning up and to close at .005 cents, hardly a move. I wonder if AUZ has farward sold their Nickel at 49,000 to 54,000 or they have some results that have more Nickel than originally estimated.
Any one with information if they have forward sold or resourse estrimates?
kind reg
ang


----------



## landlord (14 June 2007)

I do not know exactly how nickel is affecting AUZ, but historically there has been some inconsistency between nickel movement and AUZ price movement - so this could be more of that sentiment.

I am somewhat wondering about this too though.


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

Surprised there has been no action on this thread today, with AUZ up about 3c today with over37mil in vol!!! A close above 20c would make me very happy.
Nizar you still in this one?


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

Yep going to get in on this one will post a chart later, looking very nice. Higher prices set after this break of resistance.


----------



## Fab (15 June 2007)

I have been on this one for almost a year now and almost sold when it could  not break the 10 cents mark. I am happy I did not do anything. So the question is why is it trading with such a high volume. Something is happening that is not being disclosed


----------



## nizar (15 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Surprised there has been no action on this thread today, with AUZ up about 3c today with over37mil in vol!!! A close above 20c would make me very happy.
> Nizar you still in this one?




Yes 

I saw the big open this morning 15mil inside half an hour i knew something was up.

But i just love the way this consolidates first before moving upwards.

A blue sky play now


----------



## Fab (15 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Yes
> 
> I saw the big open this morning 15mil inside half an hour i knew something was up.
> 
> ...




Nizar ,

What is up ? I don't understand why this one is moving up in big volume today


----------



## nizar (15 June 2007)

Fab said:


> Nizar ,
> 
> What is up ? I don't understand why this one is moving up in big volume today




Dont worry about the reason.
If its up we make money -- Just kick back bro its all good.

Of course, make sure you have a trailing stop/or exit strategy.


----------



## Fab (15 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Dont worry about the reason.
> If its up we make money -- Just kick back bro its all good.
> 
> Of course, make sure you have a trailing stop/or exit strategy.




I have no exit strategy at the moment on resources . It is all about let them run run run  It looks like it is going to be like that for a while


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Yes
> 
> I saw the big open this morning 15mil inside half an hour i knew something was up.
> 
> ...




Yeah I saw the big open this morning to, actually was going to off load some at 19.5c but pulled the order when the volume started to go through this morning - lucky.


----------



## nizar (15 June 2007)

Fab said:


> I have no exit strategy at the moment on resources . It is all about let them run run run  It looks like it is going to be like that for a while




Yeh well you gotta think of something coz whether it lasts 5 years or 30 years you cant eat paper, unless you wanna die rich


----------



## Ang (15 June 2007)

The price movement is for two reasons. One is that we had a correction over night after a long downward trend of the Nickle price it went up last night b $2800/ tonne afer loosing $10,000/ tonne in the last month. At the same time the in the last month this stock has been as high as 21 cents and has not followed the downward trend of the Nickle price hovering between 16.5 cents and 20 cents in the lst week or so. This tell shows that there is something big about to happen and only needed a better nicckle price overnight to confirm this. I feel the big thing that will be announced is a verry healthy full year profit from their minin operations and perhapps a confirmation of the grades of Nickle at the last mine that they have just purchased. I have placed a graph on this earlier this week and feel that using the Darvas theory, my target is 29 cents +. As I have a number of these share i will be selling only half at 29 cents and keep the balance for another ride. The reason for this is that on my gaph, there has been 2 boxes formed and if this was a blue chip you woul not sell at 29 cents, you would follow it with some sort of moving average. I will follow the balance of my holding with a 8,21 or 21,55 moving average. Good times ahead with this one I am going to hold my second parcel until there is a move down.
Knd regards
Angelo


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

Its all looking very nice for (AUZ). Went for AUZ instead of TMR today. Better chart and cheaper entry along with a stronger close.


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

Was going to post the first chart last night with the ascending triangle, but couldn't get onto ASF for some reason. Ah well, have put in todays chart as well, good vol today and excellent sp movement. Hopefully next week it can push up towards the 23c-25c mark, needs to at least hold over 20c.


----------



## Ang (18 June 2007)

Excellent move up this morning breaking another high of 23 cents, however it closed lower this afternoon but 35M traded in one day with the trend channel deviating up. Seems a little profit taking in the afternoon session, and still no announcements. Interesting. I am still holding, any comments?
kind reg
ang


----------



## drasicjazz (18 June 2007)

yes ang ...
i got a comment 
and goes like this...
:jump:
no value  i know
but hey what the heck
i m pretty pleased with this
looks like my tvr sagaris is just around the corner


----------



## nomore4s (19 June 2007)

Last 2 days have seen a bit of weakness in AUZ, with closes near or on the low for the day. Todays close wasn't very good at all, sold back down to 19c. Needs to hold above 18.5c tomorrow imo, as it looks to have some support there. Have also circled the last time AUZ had 2 down days in a row close on the low for the day, but the volume wasn't as high as yesterday & today. Which is a bit of a worrying sign,as there was still some demand with prices rising early in the day but plenty of sellers coming in later, with the sellers coming out well on top.

Also the white trend line might be a more realistic trend line then the red trend line, but of course I'm hoping for the red trend line to continue.

Will sell half my postion if it breaks 18.5c tomorrow with a close at the low, and my stop for the rest is now a break through the white trend line.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Ang (19 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Last 2 days have seen a bit of weakness in AUZ, with closes near or on the low for the day. Todays close wasn't very good at all, sold back down to 19c. Needs to hold above 18.5c tomorrow imo, as it looks to have some support there. Have also circled the last time AUZ had 2 down days in a row close on the low for the day, but the volume wasn't as high as yesterday & today. Which is a bit of a worrying sign,as there was still some demand with prices rising early in the day but plenty of sellers coming in later, with the sellers coming out well on top.
> 
> Also the white trend line might be a more realistic trend line then the red trend line, but of course I'm hoping for the red trend line to continue.
> 
> ...




Don't panic yet lat time it had two down days as in green on attached graph it spicked up. This stock is a seriouse miner now as it is following the Nickle price overnight. Have a look at the Nickle price on Bloomberg in the morning and that will tell you what AUZ will do tommorow. It seems that Nickle is taking a beating over seas due to slowing in demand. The price went down 1850/ tonne ovenight. 
kind reg
ang


----------



## nomore4s (19 June 2007)

Ang said:


> Don't panic yet lat time it had two down days as in green on attached graph it spicked up. This stock is a seriouse miner now as it is following the Nickle price overnight. Have a look at the Nickle price on Bloomberg in the morning and that will tell you what AUZ will do tommorow. It seems that Nickle is taking a beating over seas due to slowing in demand. The price went down 1850/ tonne ovenight.
> kind reg
> ang




lol, thanks Ang, don't worry I'm not in a panic. I realise the last time it had those two down days it spiked, that's why I highlighted it. 
I will be pretty much free held if I sell half my position at 18.5c thats all, just protecting profits and will still have enough left to enjoy any further runs this has. Just sticking to my exit plan.


----------



## drasicjazz (20 June 2007)

no glory day here for auz
but  with the nickel falling nearly 7pct overnight  
 $2,800 to  $37,600/T 
i didn't expect a good run

now lets hope the market recovers a bit tonight, 
only then i can see we will get auz over the 20c again
i can see some weakness on the seller site below 20c and lower 20c 
similar jump happent on 14/06

i ll do my pray tonight before bedtime...


----------



## aaronphetamine (20 June 2007)

I jumped off AUZ at 21c the other day, im looking to buy another bunch of shares when / if the price drops back to down around 17.5-18c and then put a sell order again at around 21c.

I was kind of glad to sell out at 21c. Id seen AUZ reach the 20c mark a few times and then fall back down, i know the nickel prices arent helping it much either. I suppose it has run pretty hard since early may though. I wish id jumped on right back then. cest la vie.

I wasnt at al surprised when AUZ hit 23c and then fell back to 20c and then to under 20c.. Its been a bit sideways the last few weeks.

Good to see the faithful still holding though, no doubt youll be in for good rewards just prolly not this week aye


----------



## Ang (21 June 2007)

Well this would have made my target price of 28 cents today if the Nickle price didn't come down again last night. I sold 1/3 this morning on the open thinking the price of Nickle is going to bring this baby down today, then 5 minutes later the announcment and she flew to 21.5 cents, where i sold another 1/3. I will keep the balance if the price of Nickle recovers as if Nickle was to sit above $40,000/tonne i would say Auz should go to 28 cents, however while it has hit the lower lows last night of 36,000/ tonne I might be waiting for a while.
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## drasicjazz (21 June 2007)

does any one know if we can expect an ann other than nickle 
or are we done?....
is it usefull to remain in auz for an other year?
or can we claim that with the nickle price on the way back that we have 
seen the best of it?

 if there are long termers here 
could you tell me why
thanks a lot
still holding... a lot...


----------



## nomore4s (21 June 2007)

Unfortunately the short term is not looking good for AUZ with the price of nickel copping a hiding lately, it's starting to catch up with AUZ. Today looked promising with the ann but it got sold down to pretty much end at its low for the day. Meaning the last 3 days it has ended at its low for the day with good vol too not a good sign.


----------



## Ang (21 June 2007)

Early signs tonight from overseas Nickle currently trading in London at $38,705/tonne. Looks like AUZ may stay up there for a while yet!!
These comments from overseas analysts:

"STOCKS & SPREADS - Nickel - Weak, but some sign of tightness/buying returning"


kind reg
ang


----------



## drasicjazz (21 June 2007)

ang do you have access to the actual article
i assume you are looking at ''base metals LME''
i had a peek earlyer on but 
asthey say when you(me) click on it
...Sorry, you do not have the correct subscription level to view this item
bummer....


----------



## daaussie (3 July 2007)

AUZ has good support at 17, my opinion is time to buy in. Wait for the next announcement to come in, may send it up to 25 cents or more.


----------



## Ang (3 July 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> ang do you have access to the actual article
> i assume you are looking at ''base metals LME''
> i had a peek earlyer on but
> asthey say when you(me) click on it
> ...




Sorry I didn't see the post before, however you can only see a sneek preview of the article need to register and pay to get full view. If you have foxtel, watch the morning or evening and on the right hand side it gives you the metal spot prices. You need to wait as they go through commodity prices, metal prices exchange rates and meta prices. Nickel still going down so AUZ following the price. It now has a 16.5 cents support due to Nickel going down again last night.
kind reg 
ang


----------



## bulldog07 (4 July 2007)

Hi All,

     Can anyone briefly explain what things there are to look forward with AUZ, i.e announcements and events?

Cheers.


----------



## vert (4 July 2007)

is anyone watching this? i have seen an order of 550k jumping on and off the buy side just under current sp since it turned and started to run from 0.165, is this a little suss? is someone trying to force the sp up a bit to say 0.20 to get the sell completed? if they really wanted this they could have had it at 0.175


----------



## Ang (4 July 2007)

vert said:


> is anyone watching this? i have seen an order of 550k jumping on and off the buy side just under current sp since it turned and started to run from 0.165, is this a little suss? is someone trying to force the sp up a bit to say 0.20 to get the sell completed? if they really wanted this they could have had it at 0.175




report is due soon and should be a good profit for the year so could be some movement today regarding that.
Kind regards
ang


----------



## Fab (20 July 2007)

Here is another interesting annoucement today stating " Impressive drilling results". Can anyone explain what is so impressive about it as I am not a resource expert


----------



## jovis (3 August 2007)

New trader here.  I held onto AUZ waiting for their report, expecting the price to bounce.  It didn't.  Nickel continues to get smashed.  Basically i was wondering if anyone can see an upside for AUZ in the short/near term.  I do like this stock, but its starting to hurt.

I bought in at 8, 12 and 16 on its rise into the twenties.  If i sell all now i just break even.  


Jovis.


----------



## s3081402 (3 August 2007)

jovis said:


> New trader here.  I held onto AUZ waiting for their report, expecting the price to bounce.  It didn't.  Nickel continues to get smashed.  Basically i was wondering if anyone can see an upside for AUZ in the short/near term.  I do like this stock, but its starting to hurt.
> 
> I bought in at 8, 12 and 16 on its rise into the twenties.  If i sell all now i just break even.
> 
> ...




These small price stock you should sell it when they double your money. You bought them at 8 and didn't sell when they reach 20. Since this share is not going anywhere for a while why don't you sell it and buy another one. At least you not losing anything.


----------



## jovis (3 August 2007)

I've made expensive mistakes with AUZ.  I consider it all part of my crash course in share trading.  But currently it hasn't _cost_ me anything beyond a bit of stress and irrational emotional investment - which i am also learning from.  Slowly.


jovis.


----------



## Fab (17 August 2007)

This one appears to have found some wings after an impressive discovery today. Up 16% at the moment. Can anyone explain what is so impressive about this discovery?


----------



## Fab (20 September 2007)

Up 16% today probably because of the big jump in Nickel price. It puzzles me a bit that this stock is trading so long. After all they are not in exploration mode they actually already produce nickel. Any explanation on that?


----------



## mr_delta (20 September 2007)

Fab said:


> Up 16% today probably because of the big jump in Nickel price. It puzzles me a bit that this stock is trading so long. After all they are not in exploration mode they actually already produce nickel. Any explanation on that?




Very true mate....so many explorers are actually trading at a better rate than AUZ who is a producer....the only thing people are concerned about this company is that people think they are very high cost producers & with Ni rates going down their profit margins were squeezed....now if the Ni price start going up, the interest in this company will return for sure...


----------



## Fab (31 January 2008)

This one is getting back to life today. Up 20% in good volume. Anyone knows what is going on? Still a long way to make up for my loss of the recent month but it looks like someone knows something about AUZ.


----------



## derty (31 January 2008)

They have announced that they will be fast tracking the Duplex Hill South Gold Project, though are still looking for someone to treat the ore and someone to mine it. 

Most likely the announcement was as a sweetener before the quarterly was released that showed that they lost $1.15M last quarter, have $1.09M in cash, a debt facility to service of $938k with a operating cash cost of $A13.72/lb, total cost with capital dev of $A16.38/lb and receiving after adjustments $A15.22/lb for the ore they produce.

If they stop or slow capital development they can stem the flow though there wont be much money available for exploration and I wouldn't be surprised if they need to rattle the tin some time soon.

my


----------



## Kelpie (11 March 2008)

Given the recent increase in nickel prices, anyone have any idea whether we may see the AUZ SP rise as well?


----------



## Fab (8 April 2008)

That should help as well. Released today

Best performance achieved since June 2005 Quarter
Australian Mines (ASX: AUZ) has achieved its best quarterly production result since
the June 2005 quarter at the 100%-owned Blair Mine, located 32 kms from
Kalgoorlie in W.A.
Production for the March 2008 Quarter totalled 15,008 tonnes @ 2.84% for 426
contained Ni tonnes.
Commenting on the result, Chief Operating Officer Brett Young said, “The March
2008 Quarter is the third most productive from Blair since Australian Mines acquired
the project in 2003, and the most productive since the June 2005 Quarter.
“With all our production being unhedged, we anticipate strong cash flows whilst Blair
continues to perform.”
“With the increasing number of high grade stopes now in production the company is
expecting production levels to be consistently at or above these levels as the Blair
Deeps decline provides access to deeper ore,” Mr Young added.
The June 2008 Quarter


----------



## laurie (8 April 2008)

Well the market is not impressed and we all know the market is always right for the love of me I cannot see anything in the future that will propell the sp forward 

cheers laurie


----------



## Kelpie (8 April 2008)

Have to agree with you laurie..... the best news in the world isn't good enough to boost the AUZ SP up and keep it up!


----------



## laurie (8 April 2008)

Kelpie said:


> Have to agree with you laurie..... the best news in the world isn't good enough to boost the AUZ SP up and keep it up!




Yep agree Kelpie its the keeping up and moving forward bit that's has me baffled  may have to dump if it ever leaves it's comfort zone 

cheers laurie


----------



## Fab (14 May 2008)

Looks like it is moving up today on no news at all. Big volume as well. Can't figure out this one. Does not move on very good drilling results and now moves up on nothing. Can anyone explain?


----------



## Fab (19 May 2008)

Looks like the good news of the last few weeks are catching up with this one. Up strongly today and last week. Hope it keeps going like that


----------



## bobdog (13 January 2009)

Has anyone heard any news from AUZ about their asset sale program or when they are likely to resume trading?


----------



## Fab (15 March 2009)

What's happening with AUZ ? Still in trading suspension. How long can they stay like that for ? I am waiting for them to resume trading to be able to sell them


----------



## Fab (28 June 2009)

What's happening with AUZ ? Still in trading suspension. How long can they stay like that for ? I am waiting for them to resume trading to be able to sell them


----------



## clowboy (15 July 2009)

Well I got a rights entitlement in the mail for them, despite them still being suspended and no info on broker sites, how does that work?


----------



## UMike (13 August 2009)

Ahhhh Welll. They are back.

At .2 of a cent.

A 90% discount to last year

This from their lastest ann



> 12 August 2009
> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
> UPDATE ON DISPATCH DATE OF NEW SECURITIES AND REINSTATEMENT DATE
> Australian Mines Limited (ASX: AUZ) (Company) advises that the dispatch date for the
> ...


----------



## Fab (16 August 2009)

Finally back. I place a big order at 0.001. Can't go any lower and might help me average my losses. Not much to lose.
Does anyone know much about AUZ ? What are their prospect to come back from the dead


----------



## StevieVW (26 August 2009)

I'm thinking of getting into these, as a speculative long term thing, is there much chance of them getting anywhere near where they were, will it depend heavily on nickel price or will their gold exploration get things back up?

My first post, please go gently on me!


----------



## fureien (26 August 2009)

lol 0.001 cents and 1 billion units at 0.002

double ur money with any price sensitive announcement haha.

does this company look like its on the verge of busting? why is the price so cheap

Even if u wanted to invest in it. Goodluck trying to get in at 0.1 cent.
Surprisingly though, alot of the trades today were at 0.2 cents, so alot of ppl cant be bothered waiting


----------



## Atlas79 (22 September 2009)

Latest announcement:



> ASX Announcement
> HIGH GRADE GOLD RESULTS – WOODLINE GOLD PROJECT
> Australian Mines Limited (ASX: AUZ) is pleased to announce the very
> encouraging results from the recent RC drilling programme conducted at the
> ...




There's more if anyone's interested. No movement on the price despite what looks to be good news... tempted to jump in at 0.002c...


----------



## blanker (24 September 2009)

Agree, might take a punt with this. Might enter at $0.002. Or wait if it falls to $0.001 tomorrow


----------



## Cink (17 December 2009)

Trading halt regarding a proposed capital raising.

Good investment or just more $$ down the drain ?


----------



## AngusSmart (19 February 2010)

Can much be made from this stock?

seems to bounce between .001 and .002 daily.. i've never bought anything like this before but can it be sold for .002 easily? it doesnt seem to stay on .002 for too long.

there seems to be massive volume each day @ .001 also so someone is trading a bit.


----------



## derty (19 February 2010)

You can theoretically make 100% quite simply. You just need to put your $0.001 buy in at the end of the 1.3 billion queue and hope that there is enough volume for your order to be hit within 30 days. Once filled then jump on the end of the 2 billion $0.002 sell queue and see if you get hit within 30 days. 

Rinse and repeat. 

Fair volume today for AUZ 300M+, most through at $0.001 too. Usually volume is around the 10-20M mark (often less than 10M). You can do the maths but the answer is quite a bit more than 30 days. But as they say 'You gotta be in it to win it!'


----------



## AngusSmart (20 February 2010)

Yeah sweet, i wasnt too sure how it works since i usually am not buying anything that has such volume daily.

so in theory it might take a few weeks to get the order in and then how long till i can sell it again? similar time? or once i have it i can put for sale at .002 right away? or do i need to wait till i actually hold the share in my Portfolio

i use comsec to do my trading also..


----------



## nathanblack (21 February 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> Yeah sweet, i wasnt too sure how it works since i usually am not buying anything that has such volume daily.
> 
> so in theory it might take a few weeks to get the order in and then how long till i can sell it again? similar time? or once i have it i can put for sale at .002 right away? or do i need to wait till i actually hold the share in my Portfolio
> 
> i use comsec to do my trading also..




comsec will allow you to sell a share the same day that you buy it. 

but beware that the volume at 0.2c is low, and it may(will) take longer than 30days for your order to be filled. and remember your order will be purged and you must start all over again at the back of the queue.

if you need money fast, then you will end up selling at 0.1c and lose on brokerage. seems like a few got tired of waiting and did just that last week.

also remember alot of the shares have been issued at 0.1c to sophisticated investors and to suppliers in exchange of payment/debt. this share is going nowhere fast. atleast it cant go any lower, so low risk, but also low reward.


----------



## KMW (21 February 2010)

Been seeing this myself with this stock, wondered about doing the same strategy, (I won't be) what ties this stock to 0.001 & 0.002? Just curious about the way this stock bounces between the 2 price figures.
What is to stop someone buying @ 0.001 and putting their sell offer @ 0.0018, wouldn't make the %100 but %80 profit would be good enough surely.


P>S, not holding any stock at this time


----------



## prawn_86 (21 February 2010)

The smallest increment you can move is one tenth of a cent, or .001. So the stock can only move to .002 at a minimum


----------



## KMW (21 February 2010)

okay answers that then thanks, something I didn't know. Was actually thinking something like this might have been seen as stockmarket manipulation. Newbie learning here  :


----------



## KMW (21 February 2010)

found this on the etrade site, shoulda seen it before

Price Range                             Price Step Increments 
0.1 cent to 9.9 cents                  0.1 cent increments 
10 cents to $1.995                     0.5 cent increments 
$2.00 to $999                             1 cent increments 
$1000 or greater                        $1.00 increments 

there goes that cunning plan


----------



## AngusSmart (21 February 2010)

might still give this a shot, and see what happens and will report back on how long the order took to fill and sell.


----------



## jaydebono (9 April 2010)

Anyone been using this stock? been tempted to have a punt.. they just made an announcement about their latest drillings..


----------



## dan6169 (10 April 2010)

i have been watching this one for a while but hasnt been going anywhere yet prob not until they prove up there resources and then lease it out again.


----------



## draw (21 May 2010)

*AUZ- Australian Mines*

Can someone supply an insight as to why there would be such heavy trading shortly before the close yesterday and the commencement today?


----------



## OK2 (9 July 2010)

Some good news today saw AUZ up an amazing 100% to 0.002 for a brief period. Management seem to be slowly releasing more consistant good results to the market but it will still take a big find to move this baby with investors content to take the 100% gain each time.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 July 2010)

OK2 said:


> investors content to take the 100% gain each time.




Lol it dont work that way with the depth queues but never let the facts get in the way of a good story.

Heres an idea tho . why not try it . i.e place your bid at .001 then try and sell at .002 .....

Gotta love how it gets bandied around ( not just on this thread ) that this practise is regurly possible


----------



## OK2 (16 November 2010)

A very neat Chairman's address has seen the share price up today.

What does consolidating securities on a 1 for 20 basis achieve for the Company?


----------



## dandd (19 November 2010)

The consolidation now means that whereas before you could not lose money (other than brokerage) now you can.  Currently trading uder AUZDA and the old 0.001 is now 0.02 and last price today was 0.021, a drop of nearly 9% from yesterday's close, albeit in only 4 trades.  Plus now the next increase from the 'old' price of 0.001 is only 5% from 0.02 to 0.021.  So much less chance of a quick 'get rich quick', not that it looked like there was much chance of doubling your money anyway.  It will be interesting to see where this now goes from here once it is back trading under AUZ.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Two Kilometre Gold-in-Soil Anomaly at Yargarma

*
Australian Mines report it has completed a detailed soil sampling program at its Yargarma Project, covering
nine kilometres of a regional shear zone located within its tenement in northwest Nigeria. Results received to date demonstrate a gold-in-soil anomaly extending over two kilometres which remains open to the south.

Gold mineralisation throughout Nigeria's northwest gold fields is thought to occur largely in veins hosted within the schist belts and is commonly associated with shear zones. As such, the Company's soil sampling program was designed to test the crustal scale shear zone trending northeast through the Yargarma Project.

Field reconnaissance completed by Australian Mines prior to the commencement of the soil sampling program identified a number of historic and active artisanal gold workings within the Yargarma Project. These workings appear to be located along this northeast trending shear zone with the primary target of the local workers being the mineralised quartz veins.

Australian Mines’ Managing Director, Benjamin Bell stated, “Given we were confident of gold mineralisation being present at Yargarma, largely due to the presence of artisanal workings on our property area, we therefore wanted to complete the soil sampling survey using specifications that would enable the Company to go straight to drilling the anticipated geochemical anomalies, rather than having to go back and do further infill soil sampling.”

“The strategy of Australian Mines remains to progress into drill testing targets as quickly as possible and these latest results from soil sampling will enable just that. We anticipate first stage drilling to commence at the Yargarma priority targets in the coming months.”


----------



## burglar (15 August 2012)

Even after the 20:1 consolidation there is still over 636 Million shares. Wow!


----------



## pixel (11 October 2017)

Is anyone playing the lower end of the spectrum?
Or am I wasting my time?





Disclosure: I'm buying.


----------



## greggles (18 October 2017)

AUZ on a bit of a run recently having more than doubled in price since early last week. They got a please explain from the ASX and the company gave the following reasons for the increase in price:



> Australian Mines’ Managing Director, Benjamin Bell, is currently participating in the 121 Mining Investment conference in Hong Kong, where he is holding general briefing sessions with current and potential investors based on information already disclosed to the market.
> 
> Australian Mines notes that Macquarie Research, part of Macquarie Bank Limited, recently announced a 12-month price target of $2.10 for Clean TeQ Holding Limited, which would value their sole mining asset (being the Syerston Project) at $1.2 billion. As the Company has reported to the market (via the ASX platform), including most recently on 6 September 2017, Australian Mines’ Sconi Project is similar to Clean TeQ Holding’s Syerston Project including in terms of their resource tonnage, expected cobalt-nickel-scandium feed grade, geology, metallurgy and expected metal recoveries.
> 
> ...




Is this likely to be the reason or does anyone think there is something else going on in the background here? Any AUZ followers on ASF care to comment?


----------



## pixel (18 October 2017)

greggles said:


> AUZ on a bit of a run recently having more than doubled in price since early last week. They got a please explain from the ASX and the company gave the following reasons for the increase in price:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this likely to be the reason or does anyone think there is something else going on in the background here? Any AUZ followers on ASF care to comment?



The reply sounds genuine and reasonable.
Quite a number of explorers in the Co-Li-Cs space appear to benefit from a re-rating. Apart from the cited CLQ, I'm also following PGM and TAW. Not to forget TLG, even though their main game is Graphene.
Just watch out for signs of a bubble developing ...

PS: In a similar vein, but more on the downstream processing side, it may be worthwhile keeping an eye on ADO and SOR...


----------



## greggles (2 November 2017)

Trading halt for AUZ.



> In accordance with ASX Listing rule 17.1, Australian Mines Limited (“Australian Mines” or “the
> Company”) requests a trading halt for its securities, pending the release of an announcement with regards to a share placement to institutional investors in the United Kingdom, Hong Kong and Australia.


----------



## WAXcapital (5 January 2018)

This stock needs to be discussed in depth, this would have to be one of the best stocks on the ASX. If this is not a Ten Bagger within the next 12 months of today I will give up the stock market after being in it for 18 years now.


----------



## greggles (5 January 2018)

WAXcapital said:


> This stock needs to be discussed in depth, this would have to be one of the best stocks on the ASX. If this is not a Ten Bagger within the next 12 months of today I will give up the stock market after being in it for 18 years now.



Can you explain why you think AUZ should be ten times the price it is now? That's a big call. Some detail would be helpful.


----------



## newanimal (5 January 2018)

WAXcapital said:


> This stock needs to be discussed in depth, this would have to be one of the best stocks on the ASX. If this is not a Ten Bagger within the next 12 months of today I will give up the stock market after being in it for 18 years now.



Did you mean to say, 'it WAS a ten bagger before Oct 2017?'... good call man


----------



## WAXcapital (5 January 2018)

The market is awaiting FIVE ANNOUNCEMENTS. The combination of these four announcements will alone make this a THREE BAGGER before April.

1. Pilot plant completion and samples given to FUTURE PARTNER/S

2. A director with over 40 million shares vacates a seat on the board tells me AUZ is well advanced in talked with a partner and got a board seat ready for them. The full early payment for Sconi.

3. The main game is Sconi but don't forget Flemington or Thackaringa. AUZ is yet to prove these yet but once Sconi is put to bed they are next.

4. JURISDICTION is an important thing in this EV Battery space and quantity is of equal importance.

5. AUZ will also be in a position to acquire a couple of its neighbouring company's in Fifeild NSW wink wink whatch this space and Thackaringa. Sconi could be will be ten times bigger within 3 to 6 months. This is something I will discuss further once I see the kind of input from others.

2018 will see AUZ a 10 bagger, I have been in AUZ since 2.1¢. Number of shares is of no concern with quality assets as listed above plus there is also another 7 assets if you do the research.

Have a great day all and stay on this VFT (very fast train) its a LIFE CHANGER. This is the kind of stock you chase up more than hope for dips to accumulate.

DYOR and all the usual stuff its all my researched and more wink wink opinion.

WAX


----------



## WAXcapital (6 January 2018)

I am off the belief that something in the vicinity of 5 Billion to 7.5 billion shares in AUZ would not be a problem. Once full production has started on at least two mines Sconi plus another. This company "AUZ" is the next FMG. I see a lot in this Benjamin Bell as I did see in Twiggy when I first bought into FMG all those years ago at just $1.18. Been living the dream ever since on just the dividend's thank you Twiggy come on Ben.

You can cut this cake any way you like and you still see 20 years of mine life. Whilst at the same time looking for new opportunities in be it exploring or takeover's.

This stock without a doubt is a life changer and all you need to do is just break down the numbers.

Assets in hand

Partners to join AUZ

Electrification of the world

20 to 50 year life span of the electrification process

This could be the largest disruptive technology mankind has gone/going through. Do not under estimate this electrification revolution. The oil company's have dreaded this day. The power company's have been Vought with their collective pants down and some world governments are going to regret this big time. The shift of wealth will be made towards the country's that not only adapt and implement this revolution but those that become part of the mining and value adding downstream producers and suppliers.

I have over 7 million shares in AUZ and on a daily base's I still buy $750 worth of shares every single day. No matter what the share price gets to I will keep chasing this plus another 3 Cobalt company's all based and mining or will be mining in Australia.

I  also invested in four Lithium company's, 1 Iron Ore company, 4 Copper company's and 4 Nickel company's.

This is the future for me my children and my grandchildren. I can see no other segment of the market that is 100% guaranteed to return me 10% to 100% per annum if I trade in a raft of these company's.

Sure Gold stocks will always do well as Pharmaceutical, Technology and Finance will also do well. But I can't see an across the board sector doing anything as the rare earths mining and production sector will do.

I have placed all my families wealth on this and will be staying on this VFT for the next 10 to 20 years.

WAX


----------



## WAXcapital (8 January 2018)

Buy Right Sit Tight = AUZ


----------



## turve52 (12 February 2018)

WAXcapital said:


> Buy Right Sit Tight = AUZ



Hi Wax,
I think you could be spot on,invested in 3-4 cobalt  lithium company's,1 vanadium,2 graphite company's looking for junior cadmium miners any views?


WAXcapital said:


> Buy Right Sit Tight = AUZ


----------



## greggles (20 February 2018)

AUZ bolted out of the gate this morning. It is currently up 42.86% to 13c, after having reached a high of 15c in early trading.






Yesterday afternoon the company announced that it has signed an off-take agreement term sheet with  leading global electric vehicle battery manufacturer SK Innovation for 100% of the cobalt and nickel production from its Sconi Cobalt-Nickel-Scandium Project in Queensland. The initial agreement is for a 7-year period with a further 6-year extension option with quantities of agreed offtake volumes of 12,000 tonnes per year of cobalt sulphate and 60,000 tonnes per year of nickel sulphate.

Good news for those holding. It looks like AUZ might have some legs. There appear to be plenty of buyers snapping up the stock this morning.


----------



## greggles (18 January 2019)

WAXcapital said:


> This stock needs to be discussed in depth, this would have to be one of the best stocks on the ASX. If this is not a Ten Bagger within the next 12 months of today I will give up the stock market after being in it for 18 years now.




Well, the 12 months since your post is up. Let's see how you did. On 5 January 2018, AUZ was trading around 12c. It reached a low of 3c in the second half of October 2018 and after a brief rally to 6c after that declined again to 3.5c in early January where it appeared to bottom out.

This week it has risen to a high of 4.9c on the back of news regarding a $1.9 million Research and Development tax rebate received for 2017-18 financial year. An encouraging development but it remains to be seen whether the current rally has any legs.

Still, it's a long way from a 10 bagger as you predicted, which would have seen AUZ trading at $1.20. I sincerely hope nobody bought into AUZ on the basis of your erroneous price target.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Well, the 12 months since your post is up. Let's see how you did. On 5 January 2018, AUZ was trading around 12c. It reached a low of 3c in the second half of October 2018 and after a brief rally to 6c after that declined again to 3.5c in early January where it appeared to bottom out.
> 
> This week it has risen to a high of 4.9c on the back of news regarding a $1.9 million Research and Development tax rebate received for 2017-18 financial year. An encouraging development but it remains to be seen whether the current rally has any legs.
> 
> ...



Interestingly since Jan 18, the share price has been oscillating  between 3.8 and 4.5 cents and gone up to 4.5 cents. Interestings. What the chart says (request from the chartists). If I follow the pendulum's swing,  then on 28th Jan, it should go down
Where is @WAXcapital ?
DNH
*25/01/2019 0.042 10.526% 0.046 0.042 25,778,185 *
24/01/2019 0.038 -11.628% 0.043 0.038 13,604,049
23/01/2019 0.043 4.878% 0.043 0.040 7,486,822
22/01/2019 0.041 -8.889% 0.047 0.040 17,644,917
21/01/2019 0.045 2.273% 0.049 0.045 25,102,14


----------



## Miner (27 January 2019)

Miner said:


> Interestingly since Jan 18, the share price has been oscillating between 3.8 and 4.5 cents and gone up to 4.5 cents. Interesting. What the chart says (request from the Chartists). If I follow the pendulum's swing,  then on 28th Jan, it should go down
> Where is @WAXcapital ?
> DNH
> *25/01/2019 0.042 10.526% 0.046 0.042 25,778,185 *
> ...



I just did a quick look into AUZ story.
Noticed the BFS has assumed the Nickel Price as $7. Nickel grade is 0.79% which increases the cost of processing even if the operating price has been forecasted very low after taking tax credit.
Since June 15  or so per KITCO chart, Nickel price was never shot higher than $7 per lbs.
IRR is rather low
The project has assumed cobalt price $30 per Ounce

Publicity blitz is however very active. 

*job creation tipped for north Queensland after Australian Mines’ $1.4b Sconi project receives state blessing*
By
Lauren Barrett
 -
 January 25, 2019




The development of Australian Mines' Sconi project will be expedited on the approvals front after receiving endorsement from the Queensland government.

http://www.infomine.com/investment/metal-prices/nickel/
http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical.html


----------



## debtfree (31 October 2019)

From a quick scan and a look at the charts I have picked AUZ for the November Monthly Comp.
Is this stock starting to turn around?  
The downtrend seems to have slowed down now and maybe, just maybe, be starting it's journey back up again. 
Short term MAs above my Long term MAs (Long term MAs not quite flipped) Higher Support tested. Higher Low forming? We will see.
Might be a little bit early but I've got to get a start on those other contestants. 
My target is the high back in May at .041 (51.85%) for a starter.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

Anyone want to jump on the train at full steam? Toot toot


----------



## barney (27 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Anyone want to jump on the train at full steam? Toot toot




My hyper-technical  crystal balls say sell 5 minutes into tomorrows Open, then re-buy at 2 cents in a week or so .... trust me


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

Sage advice Barney. 
However, to sell, first you must buy (or borrow) 
Please remind me to to buy a week before the big bars...


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Please remind me to to buy a week before the big bars...



Geez Barney, you  forgot to remind me.
I looked at this one this morning, but as you can see from the daily, the main action started at 3pm ? I was busy pushing up VML... for some reason...


----------



## barney (18 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Geez Barney, you  forgot to remind me.




I swear Rock, I was watching this last week thinking a smart guy should take a small position in this. I am obviously not smart!

Good luck with it if you get on.


----------



## qldfrog (19 January 2021)

barney said:


> I swear Rock, I was watching this last week thinking a smart guy should take a small position in this. I am obviously not smart!
> 
> Good luck with it if you get on.



My open buy order was a tad too low..and that is now history.some you win some you loose


----------



## greggles (18 March 2021)

AUZ breaks its two month downtrend today as the share price moves up 15.8% to 2.2c following around a week of consolidation. No news recently but perhaps there is something on the way?

One to watch for a possible short term trade.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2021)

greggles said:


> AUZ breaks its two month downtrend today as the share price moves up 15.8% to 2.2c following around a week of consolidation. No news recently but perhaps there is something on the way?
> 
> One to watch for a possible short term trade.




Agree, but not on super volume though. Yet. Still 8 mins...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

Binding offtake agreement with LG Energy Solution for supply of mixed nickel- cobalt hydroxide from the Sconi Project, QLD.


> _The offtake quantities covered by the Offtake Agreement will account for 100% of the projected future production of Sconi creating a sound customer foundation to underpin its development. _





> _The agreement has only one Condition Precedent, which is that Australian Mines *secures financing* for construction of the Sconi Project on or before 30 June 2022 (or such later date as the parties may agree).  _




- what is it; about a bill??

_up 30% to 2.6c_


----------



## greggles (10 May 2022)

ASIC commences proceedings against Australian Mines and its managing director Benjamin Bell





__





						22-106MR ASIC commences proceedings against Australian Mines and its managing director Benjamin Bell  | ASIC
					






					asic.gov.au
				




A range of allegations being made by ASIC but the core of the litigation is that AUZ allegedly breached its continuous disclosure obligations and managing director Benjamin Bell allegedly breached his directors’ duties.

Expect a substantial sell off tomorrow. This is very bad news and will haunt the company for some time.


----------



## greggles (11 May 2022)

As I suspected, shareholders have bailed out of AUZ today, sending the share price back to July 2020 levels. This litigation will hang over the company like a black cloud until it is resolved. Based on what is being alleged by ASIC, I doubt that this will be settled prior to trial, so it could take several years for it to work its way through the courts until judgement.

I expect we'll see AUZ back under 10c in the coming months.


----------



## barney (11 May 2022)

greggles said:


> I expect we'll see AUZ back under 10c in the coming months.



Ouch (DNH fortunately)


----------

